# Alluring April Acqusitions



## MooMooVT

Did I miss the April thread? I don't have a purchase to post yet but it's my birthday month so I'm planning on picking up a little something. Emphasis on little given the current economic conditions. Thinking about the So Soft shawl in Rose Pop or the Orange Card Holder.


----------



## kbell

MooMooVT said:


> Did I miss the April thread? I don't have a purchase to post yet but it's my birthday month so I'm planning on picking up a little something. Emphasis on little given the current economic conditions. Thinking about the So Soft shawl in Rose Pop or the Orange Card Holder.
> View attachment 4701864


Happy birthday month to you & all the other April babes!


----------



## karman

I noticed there was no April thread but wanted someone with an April birthday to start it.  This was purchased in March but just received today so I’ll count it as an April acquisition.


----------



## MooMooVT

kbell said:


> Happy birthday month to you & all the other April babes!


Thanks Kbell! I love starting a fresh month of beautiful purchases. Excited to see what everyone picks up


----------



## Wilsom04

MooMooVT said:


> Did I miss the April thread? I don't have a purchase to post yet but it's my birthday month so I'm planning on picking up a little something. Emphasis on little given the current economic conditions. Thinking about the So Soft shawl in Rose Pop or the Orange Card Holder.
> View attachment 4701864


Happy Happy Birthday!


----------



## Jules626

@karman every single thread I see this beauty posted in my hearts skips a beat. I see it maybe 50 times a day lately and really love it more each time. I guess that's called a problem.


----------



## Jeepgurl76

My PM in Tourterelle


----------



## Bumbles

Happy birthday to all the April babies! Looking forward to seeing all the amazing April purchase!


----------



## Jordyaddict

Came in the post today.
Have had the order request for the card holder for a while now. Was really pleased with the customer service as online held it for a lot longer than the normal 48 holding period until they actually spoke to me due to everything going on.
The pastel escape glasses case is so beautiful.
Both are my happy pieces during this time.
Stay safe everyone x


----------



## LVinCali

I've been rocking an iPhone 6 for quite some time (tried to upgrade to the X, but gave it to my daughter and went back to the 6).  Part of the reason I went back is because I loved this LV mono/blue folio so much!  My husband and daughter bought it for me and had it hot stamped.  But some recent iPhone 6 malfunctions along with this time at home...  Decided it was finally time to upgrade!  I ordered the LV iPhone 11 case on Tuesday and it arrived today!

My old LV folio was cracked, peeling, discolored, threads coming out, etc., but it was such a great case.


----------



## MCF

LVinCali said:


> I've been rocking an iPhone 6 for quite some time (tried to upgrade to the X, but gave it to my daughter and went back to the 6).  Part of the reason I went back is because I loved this LV mono/blue folio so much!  My husband and daughter bought it for me and had it hot stamped.  But some recent iPhone 6 malfunctions along with this time at home...  Decided it was finally time to upgrade!  I ordered the LV iPhone 11 case on Tuesday and it arrived today!
> 
> My old LV folio was cracked, peeling, discolored, threads coming out, etc., but it was such a great case.
> 
> View attachment 4702160



About how many years did it last you?


----------



## Pinkie*

karman said:


> I noticed there was no April thread but wanted someone with an April birthday to start it.  This was purchased in March but just received today so I’ll count it as an April acquisition.


dreamy


----------



## samantha1984

I'm loving the azur print.  I was always so nervous about it before, but I really wanted a small backpack for vacations/day trips and this bag really caught my attention. It really screams spring and summer to me.


----------



## Venessa84

Happy birthday to all of the April babies!!


----------



## Venessa84

samantha1984 said:


> I'm loving the azur print.  I was always so nervous about it before, but I really wanted a small backpack for vacations/day trips and this bag really caught my attention. It really screams spring and summer to me.



My mom got this backpack but the larger version and she loves it.


----------



## LVinCali

MCF said:


> About how many years did it last you?



I received it as a holiday gift in December 2016 so over 3 years of daily use (manhandling, really since it was constantly in my hands or pockets).  None of my other LV items show this much wear and tear, but I think a phone cover is a bit different.   And it’s still lovely and I would still be using it, if not for the phone upgrade.


----------



## EpiFanatic

I loved Figue when it came out in 2013 but didn’t know a crossbody Noe bb was produced.  I can’t believe how lucky I am that someone was willing to rehome this beauty and that I had a second chance at this color. It is so stunning and bold and gorgeous, and in near perfect condition.  I was this close to buying a Noe bb in black. I’m glad I held off.  It’s a chameleon, deeper jewel purple in indoor lighting and electric blue in sunlight. I’m so in love.  If a TPFer let this go, don’t worry.  It will be treasured in its new home.


----------



## Iamminda

EpiFanatic said:


> I loved Figue when it came out in 2013 but didn’t know a crossbody Noe bb was produced.  I can’t believe how lucky I am that someone was willing to rehome this beauty and that I had a second chance at this color. It is so stunning and bold and gorgeous, and in near perfect condition.  I was this close to buying a Noe bb in black. I’m glad I held off.  It’s a chameleon, deeper jewel purple in indoor lighting and electric blue in sunlight. I’m so in love.  If a TPFer let this go, don’t worry.  It will be treasured in its new home.
> View attachment 4702425
> 
> View attachment 4702426


Big Congrats!!!   So gorgeous!!!  Perfect for an epi lover like you .  This bag has been on my wishlist for years too (I see it on FP from time to time but timing has never been right for me, like a week ago or so, lol).  I have a soft spot for Figue and wished they made the ZCP in it.  Enjoy this special beauty!


----------



## Venessa84

EpiFanatic said:


> I loved Figue when it came out in 2013 but didn’t know a crossbody Noe bb was produced.  I can’t believe how lucky I am that someone was willing to rehome this beauty and that I had a second chance at this color. It is so stunning and bold and gorgeous, and in near perfect condition.  I was this close to buying a Noe bb in black. I’m glad I held off.  It’s a chameleon, deeper jewel purple in indoor lighting and electric blue in sunlight. I’m so in love.  If a TPFer let this go, don’t worry.  It will be treasured in its new home.
> View attachment 4702425
> 
> View attachment 4702426



It came! She’s perfect!! Absolutely love this color. Congratulations.


----------



## 19flowers

EpiFanatic said:


> I loved Figue when it came out in 2013 but didn’t know a crossbody Noe bb was produced.  I can’t believe how lucky I am that someone was willing to rehome this beauty and that I had a second chance at this color. It is so stunning and bold and gorgeous, and in near perfect condition.  I was this close to buying a Noe bb in black. I’m glad I held off.  It’s a chameleon, deeper jewel purple in indoor lighting and electric blue in sunlight. I’m so in love.  If a TPFer let this go, don’t worry.  It will be treasured in its new home.
> View attachment 4702425
> 
> View attachment 4702426


Great find - love this color!


----------



## EpiFanatic

Iamminda said:


> Big Congrats!!!   So gorgeous!!!  Perfect for an epi lover like you .  This bag has been on my wishlist for years too (I see it on FP from time to time but timing has never been right for me, like a week ago or so, lol).  I have a soft spot for Figue and wished they made the ZCP in it.  Enjoy this special beauty!


Thank you so much!  I am so sorry that the timing has not been right for you.  I hope another will come up for you.  Yes, I saw it a couple of weeks ago, but held off because i was waiting on another bag.  If that bag did not drop I would go back to this one and if it was still there it was meant to be mine.  I could not believe it was still there.  A small SLG would be amazing.  I had the large zip wallet but I sold it because it was too big.



Venessa84 said:


> It came! She’s perfect!! Absolutely love this color. Congratulations.


  Thank you Venessa!  You understand my love of blue.  



19flowers said:


> Great find - love this color!


  Thank you!!    Yes, the color is everything.


----------



## karman

EpiFanatic said:


> I loved Figue when it came out in 2013 but didn’t know a crossbody Noe bb was produced.  I can’t believe how lucky I am that someone was willing to rehome this beauty and that I had a second chance at this color. It is so stunning and bold and gorgeous, and in near perfect condition.  I was this close to buying a Noe bb in black. I’m glad I held off.  It’s a chameleon, deeper jewel purple in indoor lighting and electric blue in sunlight. I’m so in love.  If a TPFer let this go, don’t worry.  It will be treasured in its new home.
> View attachment 4702425
> 
> View attachment 4702426


Wow, this is a stunning colour! I'm really getting back into Epi... I think LV releases gorgeous colours. I'm currently eyeing a Cluny BB in Grenade (the coral red version) from 2015!


----------



## MooMooVT

EpiFanatic said:


> I loved Figue when it came out in 2013 but didn’t know a crossbody Noe bb was produced.  I can’t believe how lucky I am that someone was willing to rehome this beauty and that I had a second chance at this color. It is so stunning and bold and gorgeous, and in near perfect condition.  I was this close to buying a Noe bb in black. I’m glad I held off.  It’s a chameleon, deeper jewel purple in indoor lighting and electric blue in sunlight. I’m so in love.  If a TPFer let this go, don’t worry.  It will be treasured in its new home.
> View attachment 4702425
> 
> View attachment 4702426


WOW! WOW! WOW! This is stunning!  Enjoy your new beauty!


----------



## Jules626

EpiFanatic said:


> I loved Figue when it came out in 2013 but didn’t know a crossbody Noe bb was produced.  I can’t believe how lucky I am that someone was willing to rehome this beauty and that I had a second chance at this color. It is so stunning and bold and gorgeous, and in near perfect condition.  I was this close to buying a Noe bb in black. I’m glad I held off.  It’s a chameleon, deeper jewel purple in indoor lighting and electric blue in sunlight. I’m so in love.  If a TPFer let this go, don’t worry.  It will be treasured in its new home.
> View attachment 4702425
> 
> View attachment 4702426



Omg drooling over this. Congrats, enjoy the crap out of this beauty [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## kbell

EpiFanatic said:


> I loved Figue when it came out in 2013 but didn’t know a crossbody Noe bb was produced.  I can’t believe how lucky I am that someone was willing to rehome this beauty and that I had a second chance at this color. It is so stunning and bold and gorgeous, and in near perfect condition.  I was this close to buying a Noe bb in black. I’m glad I held off.  It’s a chameleon, deeper jewel purple in indoor lighting and electric blue in sunlight. I’m so in love.  If a TPFer let this go, don’t worry.  It will be treasured in its new home.
> View attachment 4702425
> 
> View attachment 4702426


Bag twins! Congrats & Enjoy!!


----------



## Firstfullsteps

Added the TP26 to my collection of hard to find items, so needed a group shot! 

Also my vanity pm finally arrived after preorder. It’s smaller than I’d expected. Here’s a pic of it side by side with a nice bb. Ok this time really off to ban island.. or maybe after I acquire a favorite mm. Hoping that comes in, though tough luck as production team has closed.


----------



## ddebartolo

Got this last day of March, but used it on April 1st so I wanted to do a proper reveal! Here is my new Victorine wallet next to my electric blue Balenciaga small City bag!


----------



## bagshopr

ddebartolo said:


> Got this last day of March, but used it on April 1st so I wanted to do a proper reveal! Here is my new Victorine wallet next to my electric blue Balenciaga small City bag!


It's beautiful! I would love a Victorine from this collection.


----------



## amandacasey

I already posted this in the club but it came in April so I’d love to share here too!! Always loved this bag and finally got a good one online after returning the first one which was crooked. To me, this is the perfect daytime crossbody bag. I like that is more of an edgier and different take on the satchel/brief style


----------



## Bag_Lady_75

Question for the April purchases....did any of you receive a discount?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Lelmillin said:


> Question for the April purchases....did any of you receive a discount?


Discount for what? LV doesn’t give discounts?


----------



## Bag_Lady_75

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Discount for what? LV doesn’t give discounts?


The luxury houses have to discount to survive economic crisis. They won’t advertise it but they will definitely need to discount if they want to survive. If you have purchasing history with the company I would ask for a discount. They may not be implementing yet but by the summer they will. I worked in corporate for Cartier through the 2008 recession and we were discounting...FYI.


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Lelmillin said:


> The luxury houses have to discount to survive economic crisis. They won’t advertise it but they will definitely need to discount if they want to survive. If you have purchasing history with the company I would ask for a discount. They may not be implementing yet but by the summer they will. I worked in corporate for Cartier through the 2008 recession and we were discounting...FYI.


I’ve never heard of LV giving a discount and I doubt they will start.


----------



## Bag_Lady_75

LVlvoe_bug said:


> I’ve never heard of LV giving a discount and I doubt they will start.[/QUOTE
> 
> As I mentioned, they certainly will not advertise it however all brands did this in 2008. If you have purchasing power/history with the brand and are looking to buy a piece I would ask for the discount.


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Lelmillin said:


> The luxury houses have to discount to survive economic crisis. They won’t advertise it but they will definitely need to discount if they want to survive. If you have purchasing history with the company I would ask for a discount. They may not be implementing yet but by the summer they will. I worked in corporate for Cartier through the 2008 recession and we were discounting...FYI.


Why don’t you call them and ask for a discount and let us know what they say.


----------



## karman

Even if LV did offer something like this, the people who have that kind of purchasing power are the ones that are least likely to need/ask for a discount...


----------



## EpiFanatic

karman said:


> Wow, this is a stunning colour! I'm really getting back into Epi... I think LV releases gorgeous colours. I'm currently eyeing a Cluny BB in Grenade (the coral red version) from 2015!


So exciting!! That is a beautiful color! Please share if you pull the trigger!  



MooMooVT said:


> WOW! WOW! WOW! This is stunning!  Enjoy your new beauty!


Thank you so much.  



Jules626 said:


> Omg drooling over this. Congrats, enjoy the crap out of this beauty [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


Thank you so much!  Most definitely.  I like just looking over to see that pop of color on my desk.



kbell said:


> Bag twins! Congrats & Enjoy!!


Really?!!  Makes me so happy!  You should post a pic!


----------



## kbell

EpiFanatic said:


> Really?!!  Makes me so happy!  You should post a pic!


Here she is! One of my preloved purchases on my never to sell list & favorite happy Epi colors of all time. So happy you found yours!


----------



## gagabag

Lelmillin said:


> The luxury houses have to discount to survive economic crisis. They won’t advertise it but they will definitely need to discount if they want to survive. If you have purchasing history with the company I would ask for a discount. They may not be implementing yet but by the summer they will. I worked in corporate for Cartier through the 2008 recession and we were discounting...FYI.


This is interesting! Would be nice if they do - IMO, a price increase in the brink of a pandemic was poorly executed ...
That said, my sister, an ex-pat in Indonesia was given a discount in Chanel just the other day for a reissue! She didn’t even need to ask! The boutique is apparently closing soon so SA’s are scrambling for sales. I wish it’s the same elsewhere...
Anyway, here’s my April contribution


----------



## EpiFanatic

kbell said:


> Here she is! One of my preloved purchases on my never to sell list & favorite happy Epi colors of all time. So happy you found yours!
> View attachment 4702827


  Hi Sis!!    We lucked out.  And so agree.  On the "NEVER SELL" list for sure!  Thank you for posting a pic.


----------



## Johnpauliegal

Thought I would post my 2 new Escale TPs here since April is a springy flowering month.


----------



## fyn72

Lelmillin said:


> The luxury houses have to discount to survive economic crisis. They won’t advertise it but they will definitely need to discount if they want to survive. If you have purchasing history with the company I would ask for a discount. They may not be implementing yet but by the summer they will. I worked in corporate for Cartier through the 2008 recession and we were discounting...FYI.


If anything LV did the opposite. Price rise again after this Pandemic all started. I've bought quite a few items this year and no discount has ever been offered


----------



## BleuSaphir

gagabag said:


> This is interesting! Would be nice if they do - IMO, a price increase in the brink of a pandemic was poorly executed ...
> That said, my sister, an ex-pat in Indonesia was given a discount in Chanel just the other day for a reissue! She didn’t even need to ask! The boutique is apparently closing soon so SA’s are scrambling for sales. I wish it’s the same elsewhere


The thought of stores closing scares me. A huge blowout of stores closing would take a huge hurdle. I am not surprise if some business are looking to shut down many locations including LV.

I cannot see LV offering discount either. Then people who purchase insane amount of money for any purchase who where not offered a potential  discount after them would cause such a outcry.
But I thought the price increase was a terrible plan as well. Even before this whole pandemic started either way.


----------



## cajhingle

Bye PM, hello to my ‘new’ to me Spring Street , savings of almost 35%. win win


----------



## Kevinh73

Lelmillin said:


> The luxury houses have to discount to survive economic crisis. They won’t advertise it but they will definitely need to discount if they want to survive. If you have purchasing history with the company I would ask for a discount. They may not be implementing yet but by the summer they will. I worked in corporate for Cartier through the 2008 recession and we were discounting...FYI.


Jewelry margin is notoriously high.  I have no doubt LV margin is also quite high but not likely in the same league as Cartier.  LV typically raise their prices every time they introduce new collections.  If you look at Virgil's mini soft trunk collection from 2019 - 2020 as an example.  The first one from SS19 was priced at $2810, then for pre-SS20, it was priced at $3100 for essentially the same thing with different color canvas (and perhaps more durable hardware).  Then by SS20, the mini soft trunk is priced at $3450.  So within one year, almost 23% price jump for essentially the same design.  I would be very surprised by next year this time, mini soft trunk (if there is one for Pre-SS21 or SS21) would be priced higher than $3450.  Sure it's not a discount per se, but LVMH like everyone else is well aware that during recessions, people are less likely to go out and buy 3K+ bags.  I would have to assume new collection going forward will be priced the same as current pricing.  For bags with new designs, they'll be priced lower to entice buyers.


----------



## paula3boys

LV had a price increase in January and March. I don't see them suddenly discounting due to the current situation. They are fine with narrowing down who can buy it based on people losing income as they want more exclusivity anyway.


----------



## mzroyalflyness

samantha1984 said:


> I'm loving the azur print.  I was always so nervous about it before, but I really wanted a small backpack for vacations/day trips and this bag really caught my attention. It really screams spring and summer to me.


One of my fave purses. Fits a lot too! Enjoy it in good health


----------



## EpiFanatic

Firstfullsteps said:


> Added the TP26 to my collection of hard to find items, so needed a group shot!
> 
> Also my vanity pm finally arrived after preorder. It’s smaller than I’d expected. Here’s a pic of it side by side with a nice bb. Ok this time really off to ban island.. or maybe after I acquire a favorite mm. Hoping that comes in, though tough luck as production team has closed.


You got everything!  Congratulations!!


----------



## EpiFanatic

ddebartolo said:


> Got this last day of March, but used it on April 1st so I wanted to do a proper reveal! Here is my new Victorine wallet next to my electric blue Balenciaga small City bag!


Such a charming wallet!


----------



## Winter’sJoy

karman said:


> Even if LV did offer something like this, the people who have that kind of purchasing power are the ones that are least likely to need/ask for a discount...


I don’t know about you but I don’t care how much money I have, I’m always down for a deal and saving little money so I’m all ears lol.


----------



## Bumbles

cajhingle said:


> View attachment 4703005
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bye PM, hello to my ‘new’ to me Spring Street , savings of almost 35%. win win


This piece is gorgeous. I reckon it goes under the radar not noticed by most, but I love it. Am thinking of getting one myself. What made you buy it? Congrats on your beautiful bag!


----------



## Bumbles

cajhingle said:


> View attachment 4703005
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bye PM, hello to my ‘new’ to me Spring Street , savings of almost 35%. win win


This piece is gorgeous. I reckon it goes under the radar not noticed by most, but I love it. Am thinking of getting one myself. What made you buy it? Congrats on your beautiful bag!


----------



## Winter’sJoy

Lelmillin said:


> The luxury houses have to discount to survive economic crisis. They won’t advertise it but they will definitely need to discount if they want to survive. If you have purchasing history with the company I would ask for a discount. They may not be implementing yet but by the summer they will. I worked in corporate for Cartier through the 2008 recession and we were discounting...FYI.


Thanks for the info, I know you were just trying to be helpful. Some people just can’t help but to look a gift horse in the mouth. I’ll keep your info in mind. And if what you say is true, people should definitely try with Cartier since you used to work there.


----------



## Winter’sJoy

paula3boys said:


> LV had a price increase in January and March. I don't see them suddenly discounting due to the current situation. They are fine with narrowing down who can buy it based on people losing income as they want more exclusivity anyway.


I knew about the March increase but they had one in January too? That’s almost criminal and somewhat upsetting. They should do just fine during a recession with what they are now charging for their pieces.


----------



## Santra2

Winter’sJoy said:


> I knew about the March increase but they had one in January too? That’s almost criminal and somewhat upsetting. They should do just fine during a recession with what they are now charging for their pieces.


Yes, I recall an increase in January (a smaller increase than the March one). I purchased a Graceful and a zippy in late December, but held off on a Siena I wanted. Went back in late January and it was slightly more expensive.


----------



## Winter’sJoy

Santra2 said:


> Yes, I recall an increase in January (a smaller increase than the March one). I purchased a Graceful and a zippy in late December, but held off on a Siena I wanted. Went back in late January and it was slightly more expensive.


Thanks for the info. This is getting ridiculous.


----------



## karman

Winter’sJoy said:


> I don’t know about you but I don’t care how much money I have, I’m always down for a deal and saving little money so I’m all ears lol



To me someone who has that level of “purchasing power” at LV probably spends hundreds of thousands if not millions. 

Just because a few did it back in 2008 doesn’t mean they’ll all do it and even if they did.. then that discount is so very exclusive that most people likely will not be able to take advantage of it. 

We can debate this for days but until there is proof of this happening I’m standing by my posts  so we can see if anyone reports back in 2020 on a discount.


----------



## Winter’sJoy

karman said:


> To me someone who has that level of “purchasing power” at LV probably spends hundreds of thousands if not millions.
> 
> Just because a few did it back in 2008 doesn’t mean they’ll all do it and even if they did.. then that discount is so very exclusive that most people likely will not be able to take advantage of it.
> 
> We can debate this for days but until there is proof of this happening I’m standing by my posts  so we can see if anyone reports back in 2020 on a discount.


I’ve been buying from LV without a discount just fine so obviously I don’t NEED it to make a purchase for something I want but It just seemed like you and few others came off as hostile towards her for daring to mention it. It was like she spoke blasphemy when I think she was only trying to help in my view.

I don’t think so highly of anyone or anything to the point where I say what they won’t do with such conviction. Everyone and everything is capable of even the unfathomable if it is needed to survive.

I don’t own stock in LV nor do I work for them so I could careless. They surely could careless about me until I’m ready to spend so I’m not trying to uphold them on any kind of pedestal.


----------



## karman

Winter’sJoy said:


> It just seemed like you and few others came off as hostile towards her for daring to mention it. It was like she spoke blasphemy when I think she was only trying to help in my view.
> 
> I don’t think so highly of anyone or anything to the point where I say what they won’t do with such conviction. Everyone and everything is capable of even the unfathomable if it is needed to survive.


My post seemed hostile?

I really appreciate you always standing up for others, @Winter’sJoy , but now you are making assumptions about the tone of my post and you’re calling that one simple post “hostile”?

I’ve been on TPF since 2006. During that time I’ve seen a fair share of posts about discounts (or lack thereof). The skepticism isn’t just coming out of nowhere. And I would say my post has a tone of definite skepticism, but that is FAR from being hostile.

I’ve NEVER been hostile on this forum. I’m disengaging from your post now before I come off as hostile for trying to defend my viewpoint (in a non-aggressive manner no less).

Have a good day.


----------



## Winter’sJoy

karman said:


> My post seemed hostile?
> 
> I really appreciate you always standing up for others, @Winter’sJoy , but now you are making assumptions about the tone of my post and you’re calling that one simple post “hostile”?
> 
> I’ve been on TPF since 2006. During that time I’ve seen a fair share of posts about discounts (or lack thereof). The skepticism isn’t just coming out of nowhere. And I would say my post has a tone of definite skepticism, but that is FAR from being hostile.
> 
> I’ve NEVER been hostile on this forum. I’m disengaging from your post now before I come off as hostile for trying to defend my viewpoint (in a non-aggressive manner no less).
> 
> Have a good day.


I said it SEEMED hostile. I never said it was a definitive but I respect your right to disengage although I wasn’t aware we were arguing. I was simply responding to you.  I hope you have a good day to and more importantly stay safe. I hope to continue to chat with you on various topics in other threads.


----------



## Madrye28

While I agree that LV isn’t planning on any sales or price decreases, can we try to figure out a way to convey our opinions in a less abrasive and condescending manner?  It’s irrelevant if one is on this board for 14 minutes or 14 years, it doesn’t give permission to be nasty and rude!


----------



## MooMooVT

Madrye28 said:


> While I agree that LV isn’t planning on any sales or price decreases, can we try to figure out a way to convey our opinions in a less abrasive and condescending manner?  It’s irrelevant if one is on this board for 14 minutes or 14 years, it doesn’t give permission to be nasty and rude!


Thank you for this. What I love about tPF is the civility compared to most social media. Occasionally things will get a little heated or sassy but we always seem to come back together quickly.


----------



## Fancypantsbags

What the heck? I thought this was for April reveals. Cool your jets and show us some bags.


----------



## LittleStar88

I’m no LV expert, but I giggled at the thought of asking for a discount at LV. I feel like they would just limit production severely for only those who are unaffected financially before they would ever give a secret discount only given if you ask for it. 

this trick works at Macy’s or Target, but not LV. Not disputing whether other brands have done this in the past, just doesn’t seem to make sense from what I know about LV.

That said, one moment while I call to make a purchase and ask for the discount. I’m serious.


----------



## Winter’sJoy

LittleStar88 said:


> I’m no LV expert, but I giggled at the thought of asking for a discount at LV. I feel like they would just limit production severely for only those who are unaffected financially before they would ever give a secret discount only given if you ask for it.
> 
> this trick works at Macy’s or Target, but not LV. Not disputing whether other brands have done this in the past, just doesn’t seem to make sense from what I know about LV.
> 
> That said, one moment while I call to make a purchase and ask for the discount. I’m serious.


Lol do it, do it! Take one for the team lol


----------



## Santra2

Winter’sJoy said:


> Thanks for the info. This is getting ridiculous.


I agree. It's annoying at best. I got the Siena at the end of January, and when I looked recently it jumped again in March.  I can't remember how much the increase was. My SA says it's just as annoying for them. I have my eye on a mono Speedy 30 (deciding on a regular or a Speedy B), then I'm done for a good while. I had gone over 10 years without purchasing a LV, then in the past 2 years, I purchased 6 or 7 new items. Time for a break again, lol!


----------



## LVinCali

Fancypantsbags said:


> What the heck? I thought this was for April reveals. Cool your jets and show us some bags.



This!  Please!?!  Maybe take the off topic discussion to another thread?

I ordered this item this morning:


----------



## MmeM124

Finally decided to keep this little one and had it authenticated (bought from Rebag). It’s in great shape for its age (2013). Placed in its natural habitat (my bathroom). Been in love with this color since November; I was supposed to be in France from March 17-29 and I was going to try to get a cosmetic case then, so I bought this one to help ease the pain


----------



## sweetlikechocolate

My new Pouchette Metis.


----------



## Delly

Ordered in March but only received in April, the Escale speedy in pastel. Can’t wait for summer and hopefully quarantine will be lifted and I can use it!


----------



## KEW84

karman said:


> My post seemed hostile?
> 
> I really appreciate you always standing up for others, @Winter’sJoy , but now you are making assumptions about the tone of my post and you’re calling that one simple post “hostile”?
> 
> I’ve been on TPF since 2006. During that time I’ve seen a fair share of posts about discounts (or lack thereof). The skepticism isn’t just coming out of nowhere. And I would say my post has a tone of definite skepticism, but that is FAR from being hostile.
> 
> I’ve NEVER been hostile on this forum. I’m disengaging from your post now before I come off as hostile for trying to defend my viewpoint (in a non-aggressive manner no less).
> 
> Have a good day.


Your post is definitely condescending.... She is saying what she believes to be true...


----------



## norasmom15

EpiFanatic said:


> I loved Figue when it came out in 2013 but didn’t know a crossbody Noe bb was produced.  I can’t believe how lucky I am that someone was willing to rehome this beauty and that I had a second chance at this color. It is so stunning and bold and gorgeous, and in near perfect condition.  I was this close to buying a Noe bb in black. I’m glad I held off.  It’s a chameleon, deeper jewel purple in indoor lighting and electric blue in sunlight. I’m so in love.  If a TPFer let this go, don’t worry.  It will be treasured in its new home.
> View attachment 4702425
> 
> View attachment 4702426



This is the definition of pretty!


----------



## EpiFanatic

norasmom15 said:


> This is the definition of pretty!


Thank you!  It truly is...


----------



## norasmom15

ddebartolo said:


> Got this last day of March, but used it on April 1st so I wanted to do a proper reveal! Here is my new Victorine wallet next to my electric blue Balenciaga small City bag!


this wallet is beautiful 
it reminds me of the perfect clear blue sky days of summer! enjoy it!


----------



## norasmom15

Ordered My pochette metis in noir Last night at 3:00am

Cant wait to grab, hug and squeeze this beauty!


----------



## Winter’sJoy

Delly said:


> Ordered in March but only received in April, the Escale speedy in pastel. Can’t wait for summer and hopefully quarantine will be lifted and I can use it!


Where is it? We want to see lol... well maybe just me because I’m nosey


----------



## Winter’sJoy

norasmom15 said:


> Ordered My pochette metis in noire Last night at 3:00am
> 
> Cant wait to grab, hug and squeeze this beauty!


Happy for you! I hope it’s perfect!


----------



## gottabagit

So getting us back on the topic of April acquisitions.....TBH, I bought them in March but I have been so distracted and so never posted. I was going to get this V Tote in Empreinte Marine Rouge last year and felt I had too much blue so I bought the V tote BB in black and cream but my heart still yearned for the blue. So a year later, after having lost some money on the sale of the BB, here I am. I also wanted an Azur wallet to go with my Lymington (another favorite). Now if only I could wear them out.....


----------



## norasmom15

Winter’sJoy said:


> Happy for you! I hope it’s perfect!


Thank you!


----------



## kbell

gottabagit said:


> So getting us back on the topic of April acquisitions.....TBH, I bought them in March but I have been so distracted and so never posted. I was going to get this V Tote in Empreinte Marine Rouge last year and felt I had too much blue so I bought the V tote BB in black and cream but my heart still yearned for the blue. So a year later, after having lost some money on the sale of the BB, here I am. I also wanted an Azur wallet to go with my Lymington (another favorite). Now if only I could wear them out.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4703661
> View attachment 4703662


love the V tote in that color combo! In person it’s so beautiful.


----------



## Venessa84

gottabagit said:


> So getting us back on the topic of April acquisitions.....TBH, I bought them in March but I have been so distracted and so never posted. I was going to get this V Tote in Empreinte Marine Rouge last year and felt I had too much blue so I bought the V tote BB in black and cream but my heart still yearned for the blue. So a year later, after having lost some money on the sale of the BB, here I am. I also wanted an Azur wallet to go with my Lymington (another favorite). Now if only I could wear them out.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4703661
> View attachment 4703662



I helped my best friend pick this bag out right before LV closed...it’s gorgeous! Congrats and enjoy both pieces!!


----------



## Jodiehc90

These are my acquisitions to April! ... I wanted a bag to mark my 30th birthday in July but I was shocked to see the PM online so I grabbed it without hesitation. Will need to find something else for my birthday! thank you for letting me share!!!


----------



## earswithfeet

Ordered in March, but this beauty arrived on the 1st.






I like her a lot more than I thought I would 
The handle is very impressive and gorgeous. All my stuff fits perfectly and the shoulder strap is so much more comfortable than the ones with the buttons. The buttons sat weird and hurt my shoulder, that's why I sold my other Néonoé in Coquelicot.
I'm in love with my distraction from these terrible and sad times.
STAY SAFE EVERYONE!


----------



## Bumbles

earswithfeet said:


> Ordered in March, but this beauty arrived on the 1st.
> View attachment 4703795
> View attachment 4703796
> View attachment 4703797
> View attachment 4703798
> View attachment 4703800
> 
> I like her a lot more than I thought I would
> The handle is very impressive and gorgeous. All my stuff fits perfectly and the shoulder strap is so much more comfortable than the ones with the buttons. The buttons sat weird and hurt my shoulder, that's why I sold my other Néonoé in Coquelicot.
> I'm in love with my distraction from these terrible and sad times.
> STAY SAFE EVERYONE!


This ones a beauty. Congrats. Esp love the braided handles


----------



## perlefine

I got this coffee table book with the LV/Jeff Koons cover. It’s huge and comes with a acrylic case.


----------



## bbcerisette66

earswithfeet said:


> Ordered in March, but this beauty arrived on the 1st.
> View attachment 4703795
> View attachment 4703796
> View attachment 4703797
> View attachment 4703798
> View attachment 4703800
> 
> I like her a lot more than I thought I would
> The handle is very impressive and gorgeous. All my stuff fits perfectly and the shoulder strap is so much more comfortable than the ones with the buttons. The buttons sat weird and hurt my shoulder, that's why I sold my other Néonoé in Coquelicot.
> I'm in love with my distraction from these terrible and sad times.
> STAY SAFE EVERYONE!



I’m crazy about all Néo Noé. I have 2 in épi leather but yours is gorgeous. I’d like to buy it but I already have a speedy 25 damier azur and 2 Néo Noé !!!! What to do ?


----------



## earswithfeet

bbcerisette66 said:


> I’m crazy about all Néo Noé. I have 2 in épi leather but yours is gorgeous. I’d like to buy it but I already have a speedy 25 damier azur and 2 Néo Noé !!!! What to do ?


Hehe,
all I can say is GO FOR IT!! 
It's simply impossible to have too many Néonoé's. One for every occasion and whatever other purpose you can think of 
If the strap from the Epi Néo wasn't so uncomfortable for me, I would try getting the Cipango color. Sooo pretty...


----------



## Jules626

@earswithfeet wow congratulations this is so gorgeous and regal. I LOVE it with the charms. such a simple little addition but really makes a statement. been in love with these intricate, beautiful handles since i first laid eyes on the artsy years ago. enjoy this just perfect morsel and ahhhhh that strap. clearly could go on forever


----------



## Jules626

@perlefine such a lovely book - congrats ! I have the one w the spouse rose, it makes me happy to just look at it. The hard case with the damier print


----------



## perlefine

Jules626 said:


> @perlefine such a lovely book - congrats ! I have the one w the spouse rose, it makes me happy to just look at it. The hard case with the damier print



it’s a really pretty book, I’m gonna use it as decoration in my living room, maybe putting some candles or decoration on top.


----------



## Jules626

perlefine said:


> it’s a really pretty book, I’m gonna use it as decoration in my living room, maybe putting some candles or decoration on top.



OOoH post when you have it all done


----------



## perlefine

Jules626 said:


> OOoH post when you have it all done



I will


----------



## bbcerisette66

earswithfeet said:


> Hehe,
> all I can say is GO FOR IT!!
> It's simply impossible to have too many Néonoé's. One for every occasion and whatever other purpose you can think of
> If the strap from the Epi Néo wasn't so uncomfortable for me, I would try getting the Cipango color. Sooo pretty...



Ha ha ha !!!! Ok. You are the Devil !!!! 
Is the strap  adjustable like from the épi ?
If not, do you use it crossbody or on your shoulder ? Could you please share a pic with you wearing that beauty!!!


----------



## earswithfeet

bbcerisette66 said:


> Ha ha ha !!!! Ok. You are the Devil !!!!
> Is the strap  adjustable like from the épi ?
> If not, do you use it crossbody or on your shoulder ? Could you please share a pic with you wearing that beauty!!!


Hi,
I'm simply an innocent enabler, nothing more 
Unfortunately, the strap is not adjustable. Crossbody might work on a petite person , but I'm 5'9 and not exactly skinny, LOL...alas, 'tis not working for me.
Good thing is that it's detachable, so you can add another longer strap. I think I'll get a vachetta strap so I can be hands-free, if I need to be. If I weren't so lazy to take off my jammies, I would take a picture


----------



## earswithfeet

Jules626 said:


> @earswithfeet wow congratulations this is so gorgeous and regal. I LOVE it with the charms. such a simple little addition but really makes a statement. been in love with these intricate, beautiful handles since i first laid eyes on the artsy years ago. enjoy this just perfect morsel and ahhhhh that strap. clearly could go on forever


Awwww, thanks so much. I love my Mosaique charm and would never part with it. This little gem looks great on all my bags. Really glad I got it.
The handle is definitely a bit different from the Artsy's, even more intricate and delicate. Absolutely eye-catching.
I will enjoy this beauty for sure


----------



## frivofrugalista

perlefine said:


> I got this coffee table book with the LV/Jeff Koons cover. It’s huge and comes with a acrylic case.
> 
> View attachment 4703813



Got mine with the Sprouse motif. It’s gorgeous for display!


----------



## norasmom15

earswithfeet said:


> Ordered in March, but this beauty arrived on the 1st.
> View attachment 4703795
> View attachment 4703796
> View attachment 4703797
> View attachment 4703798
> View attachment 4703800
> 
> I like her a lot more than I thought I would
> The handle is very impressive and gorgeous. All my stuff fits perfectly and the shoulder strap is so much more comfortable than the ones with the buttons. The buttons sat weird and hurt my shoulder, that's why I sold my other Néonoé in Coquelicot.
> I'm in love with my distraction from these terrible and sad times.
> STAY SAFE EVERYONE!


Gosh this handle is so beautiful


----------



## mzbaglady1

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Why don’t you call them and ask for a discount and let us know what they say.


LV response to me asking for a discount would be this


----------



## LVtingting

earswithfeet said:


> Ordered in March, but this beauty arrived on the 1st.
> View attachment 4703795
> View attachment 4703796
> View attachment 4703797
> View attachment 4703798
> View attachment 4703800
> 
> I like her a lot more than I thought I would
> The handle is very impressive and gorgeous. All my stuff fits perfectly and the shoulder strap is so much more comfortable than the ones with the buttons. The buttons sat weird and hurt my shoulder, that's why I sold my other Néonoé in Coquelicot.
> I'm in love with my distraction from these terrible and sad times.
> STAY SAFE EVERYONE!



What a beauty! Please give us some mod shots[emoji7]


----------



## Winter’sJoy

mzbaglady1 said:


> LV response to me asking for a discount would be this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4704036
> View attachment 4704037
> View attachment 4704038


And my response would be


----------



## mzbaglady1

Winter’sJoy said:


> And my response would be
> View attachment 4704081


 I was going to post this one also.


----------



## bbcerisette66

earswithfeet said:


> Hi,
> I'm simply an innocent enabler, nothing more
> Unfortunately, the strap is not adjustable. Crossbody might work on a petite person , but I'm 5'9 and not exactly skinny, LOL...alas, 'tis not working for me.
> Good thing is that it's detachable, so you can add another longer strap. I think I'll get a vachetta strap so I can be hands-free, if I need to be. If I weren't so lazy to take off my jammies, I would take a picture



Thank you !!!! In fact I always use the Néo Noé on my shoulder. I am very tempted !!!! Oh please a pic.


----------



## norasmom15

Winter’sJoy said:


> And my response would be
> View attachment 4704081




Ahh well you tried it! 
Lol!


----------



## mzbaglady1

norasmom15 said:


> Ahh well you tried it!
> Lol!


----------



## Winter’sJoy

norasmom15 said:


> Ahh well you tried it!
> Lol!


----------



## Winter’sJoy

mzbaglady1 said:


>


----------



## Winter’sJoy




----------



## Winter’sJoy

Okay that only took 3 tries lol


----------



## kbell

Blue neverfull arrived & it’s a keeper 
I don’t have any other neverfulls to compare the lining to so the lining doesn’t bother me... This is my 1st/only. I absolutely love the pouch too & plan on using it when I run to the store later as my mom needs a few things. This bag fits me pretty much the same (strap drop) as my OTG MM does. It also seems a bit more structured than traditional print ones I’ve viewed in the store. I like that as I’m more of a structured bag gal. I never wanted a neverfull till this one & I’m glad I waited to get one that called to me  it does have a bit of chemical smell but I’m sure that will fade away...


----------



## EpiFanatic

kbell said:


> View attachment 4704790
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blue neverfull arrived & it’s a keeper
> I don’t have any other neverfulls to compare the lining to so the lining doesn’t bother me... This is my 1st/only. I absolutely love the pouch too & plan on using it when I run to the store later as my mom needs a few things. This bag fits me pretty much the same (strap drop) as my OTG MM does. It also seems a bit more structured than traditional print ones I’ve viewed in the store. I like that as I’m more of a structured bag gal. I never wanted a neverfull till this one & I’m glad I waited to get one that called to me  it does have a bit of chemical smell but I’m sure that will fade away...


The more I see this the more I like it.  I still can't use a NF but I want one anyway.  If i could use one, I would probably buy this.  The blue is amazing.


----------



## Ida2

My first coin purse.


----------



## frivofrugalista

kbell said:


> View attachment 4704790
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blue neverfull arrived & it’s a keeper
> I don’t have any other neverfulls to compare the lining to so the lining doesn’t bother me... This is my 1st/only. I absolutely love the pouch too & plan on using it when I run to the store later as my mom needs a few things. This bag fits me pretty much the same (strap drop) as my OTG MM does. It also seems a bit more structured than traditional print ones I’ve viewed in the store. I like that as I’m more of a structured bag gal. I never wanted a neverfull till this one & I’m glad I waited to get one that called to me  it does have a bit of chemical smell but I’m sure that will fade away...



Stunning!


----------



## kbell

Ida2 said:


> View attachment 4704852
> 
> My first coin purse.


My favorite Christmas animation! Congrats & enjoy!


----------



## baghabitz34

gottabagit said:


> So getting us back on the topic of April acquisitions.....TBH, I bought them in March but I have been so distracted and so never posted. I was going to get this V Tote in Empreinte Marine Rouge last year and felt I had too much blue so I bought the V tote BB in black and cream but my heart still yearned for the blue. So a year later, after having lost some money on the sale of the BB, here I am. I also wanted an Azur wallet to go with my Lymington (another favorite). Now if only I could wear them out.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4703661
> View attachment 4703662


Love the V tote, congrats!


----------



## Johnpauliegal

kbell said:


> View attachment 4704790
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blue neverfull arrived & it’s a keeper
> I don’t have any other neverfulls to compare the lining to so the lining doesn’t bother me... This is my 1st/only. I absolutely love the pouch too & plan on using it when I run to the store later as my mom needs a few things. This bag fits me pretty much the same (strap drop) as my OTG MM does. It also seems a bit more structured than traditional print ones I’ve viewed in the store. I like that as I’m more of a structured bag gal. I never wanted a neverfull till this one & I’m glad I waited to get one that called to me  it does have a bit of chemical smell but I’m sure that will fade away...


Gorgeous gorgeous gorgeous. Yes indeed bag twins. Mine is also a keeper.


----------



## fyn72

I got a few little things that I couldn’t help myself when seeing they were available, but now out of work due to the big ‘C’ so no more for a while. I’ve sold much of my collection now but let my most favorites


----------



## Winter’sJoy

fyn72 said:


> I got a few little things that I couldn’t help myself when seeing they were available, but now out of work due to the big ‘C’ so no more for a while. I’ve sold much of my collection now but let my most favorites


So spring/ summery. Good job!


----------



## kbell

fyn72 said:


> I got a few little things that I couldn’t help myself when seeing they were available, but now out of work due to the big ‘C’ so no more for a while. I’ve sold much of my collection now but let my most favorites


Beautiful & 
I’m sorry to hear about your work situation. I hope things improve soon!


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

fyn72 said:


> I got a few little things that I couldn’t help myself when seeing they were available, but now out of work due to the big ‘C’ so no more for a while. I’ve sold much of my collection now but let my most favorites


My thoughts go out to you! These pastel cuties will surely keep your spirits up until things improve. Best of luck to you, Fyn


----------



## Winter’sJoy

@fyn72 I didn’t see the part about your job because my attention were on your new LV goodies but I hope everything works out for you. So sorry to hear.


----------



## keokicat

sweetlikechocolate said:


> My new Pouchette Metis.
> 
> View attachment 4703449



What color is your PM?  Is this tourterelle?


----------



## EveyB

fyn72 said:


> I got a few little things that I couldn’t help myself when seeing they were available, but now out of work due to the big ‘C’ so no more for a while. I’ve sold much of my collection now but let my most favorites


I‘m so sorry about your job situation, Fyn. Hopefully it passes quickly! And congrats on your beautiful summery goodies, they are really uplifting.


----------



## Bumbles

fyn72 said:


> I got a few little things that I couldn’t help myself when seeing they were available, but now out of work due to the big ‘C’ so no more for a while. I’ve sold much of my collection now but let my most favorites


Sorry to hear that fyn! Hope things get better soon for you, but in the mean time enjoy your gorgeous cuties! They will bring a smile to you during this time period.


----------



## sweetlikechocolate

keokicat said:


> What color is your PM?  Is this tourterelle?



It is the colour Dune which is the same as Tourterelle Grey


----------



## LVinCali

I love my 6 key holder so much, received the 4 key today after ordering this weekend


----------



## kvm87

This nurse is exhausted. I decided last week while shoving a granola bar in my mouth I was going to take 2 minutes and treat myself . Absolutely in love with these. I’ve been wanting the PM forever and it’s been in stock. So why not? The PM looks great and it’s make in Italy. The wallet is made in France .


----------



## LittleStar88

kvm87 said:


> This nurse is exhausted. I decided last week while shoving a granola bar in my mouth I was going to take 2 minutes and treat myself . Absolutely in love with these. I’ve been wanting the PM forever and it’s been in stock. So why not? The PM looks great and it’s make in Italy. The wallet is made in France .



Thank you for your service 

Beautiful choice and I am sure it is more than well-deserved.


----------



## luvspurses

kvm87 said:


> This nurse is exhausted. I decided last week while shoving a granola bar in my mouth I was going to take 2 minutes and treat myself . Absolutely in love with these. I’ve been wanting the PM forever and it’s been in stock. So why not? The PM looks great and it’s make in Italy. The wallet is made in France .


Enjoy your beauties. Every person working in healthcare right  now is a true hero. Thank you for all you are doing.we would all be lost without you : )


----------



## Addicted_to_LV

LVinCali said:


> I love my 6 key holder so much, received the 4 key today after ordering this weekend


Congrats!! Same here, also received the 4 key holder today !   Yeeey!!


----------



## JWWIFE

earswithfeet said:


> Ordered in March, but this beauty arrived on the 1st.
> View attachment 4703795
> View attachment 4703796
> View attachment 4703797
> View attachment 4703798
> View attachment 4703800
> 
> I like her a lot more than I thought I would
> The handle is very impressive and gorgeous. All my stuff fits perfectly and the shoulder strap is so much more comfortable than the ones with the buttons. The buttons sat weird and hurt my shoulder, that's why I sold my other Néonoé in Coquelicot.
> I'm in love with my distraction from these terrible and sad times.
> STAY SAFE EVERYONE!



Love it! So beautiful! I know the feeling, stay safe as well.


----------



## SDBagLover

kvm87 said:


> This nurse is exhausted. I decided last week while shoving a granola bar in my mouth I was going to take 2 minutes and treat myself . Absolutely in love with these. I’ve been wanting the PM forever and it’s been in stock. So why not? The PM looks great and it’s make in Italy. The wallet is made in France .


You deserve all the pretty bags in the world.  Thank you for what you are doing for all of us.


----------



## fyn72

kbell said:


> Beautiful &
> I’m sorry to hear about your work situation. I hope things improve soon!





MyBelongs to Louis said:


> My thoughts go out to you! These pastel cuties will surely keep your spirits up until things improve. Best of luck to you, Fyn





Winter’sJoy said:


> @fyn72 I didn’t see the part about your job because my attention were on your new LV goodies but I hope everything works out for you. So sorry to hear.





EveyB said:


> I‘m so sorry about your job situation, Fyn. Hopefully it passes quickly! And congrats on your beautiful summery goodies, they are really uplifting.





Bumbles said:


> Sorry to hear that fyn! Hope things get better soon for you, but in the mean time enjoy your gorgeous cuties! They will bring a smile to you during this time period.



Thank you sweethearts!


----------



## PittsburghLV

EpiFanatic said:


> I loved Figue when it came out in 2013 but didn’t know a crossbody Noe bb was produced.  I can’t believe how lucky I am that someone was willing to rehome this beauty and that I had a second chance at this color. It is so stunning and bold and gorgeous, and in near perfect condition.  I was this close to buying a Noe bb in black. I’m glad I held off.  It’s a chameleon, deeper jewel purple in indoor lighting and electric blue in sunlight. I’m so in love.  If a TPFer let this go, don’t worry.  It will be treasured in its new home.
> View attachment 4702425
> 
> View attachment 4702426


I really like how this piece still uses the matching edge coating.


----------



## Lvoe1238

kvm87 said:


> This nurse is exhausted. I decided last week while shoving a granola bar in my mouth I was going to take 2 minutes and treat myself . Absolutely in love with these. I’ve been wanting the PM forever and it’s been in stock. So why not? The PM looks great and it’s make in Italy. The wallet is made in France .


Congrats! You deserve it! Thank you for your service!


----------



## FashionForwardChick

samantha1984 said:


> I'm loving the azur print.  I was always so nervous about it before, but I really wanted a small backpack for vacations/day trips and this bag really caught my attention. It really screams spring and summer to me.


omg dying over this !!!! stunning congrats


----------



## eena1230

kvm87 said:


> This nurse is exhausted. I decided last week while shoving a granola bar in my mouth I was going to take 2 minutes and treat myself . Absolutely in love with these. I’ve been wanting the PM forever and it’s been in stock. So why not? The PM looks great and it’s make in Italy. The wallet is made in France .


Thank you for your service! 
Your bag is gorgeous...
Stay safe..


----------



## Marmotte

Just received by mail this gorgeous Victorine from the Escale Collection for my birthday.

In Switzerland all LV boutiques are closed and as we cannot purchase online, my SA called me to inform me that he would be able to take my orders. They would only be very limited stock available from the boutique in Zurich as all other swiss boutiques have shipped their stocks from the Escale Collection back to Paris, US and Asia.

Happy for having been able to score this little gem! I'm now waiting for the Pochette Cosmétique in blue...

Victorine wallet - Collection Escale 2020
CHF 600.-




Stay safe everyone!


----------



## Cocolim

just got them


----------



## earswithfeet

AHHHH! Just scored this cutie!!


It was available for like 2 seconds and my order went through *happy dance* 
Have been stalking the MP for weeks now...
This baby will be a perfect match for my NN in Azur.


Can't wait


----------



## bbcerisette66

kbell said:


> View attachment 4704790
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blue neverfull arrived & it’s a keeper
> I don’t have any other neverfulls to compare the lining to so the lining doesn’t bother me... This is my 1st/only. I absolutely love the pouch too & plan on using it when I run to the store later as my mom needs a few things. This bag fits me pretty much the same (strap drop) as my OTG MM does. It also seems a bit more structured than traditional print ones I’ve viewed in the store. I like that as I’m more of a structured bag gal. I never wanted a neverfull till this one & I’m glad I waited to get one that called to me  it does have a bit of chemical smell but I’m sure that will fade away...



Gorgeous !!!! Such a beautiful summer bag !!!


----------



## amandacasey

Finally got my tp 19!!! However the bottom is a little puffy and it doesn’t quite stand on it’s own...maybe I’ll try putting things in it and leaning it against the box. Also attached a pic of it compared to my tp 15


----------



## Winter’sJoy

amandacasey said:


> Finally got my tp 19!!! However the bottom is a little puffy and it doesn’t quite stand on it’s own...maybe I’ll try putting things in it and leaning it against the box. Also attached a pic of it compared to my tp 15


Love all the members of the family. Especially big sister in the back!  I think they look perfect. Happy for you and your new additions!


----------



## frivofrugalista

Finally got my Escale Neverfull and couldn’t be happier with the craftsmanship. 
	

		
			
		

		
	





My complete Escale collection.


----------



## kbell

frivofrugalista said:


> Finally got my Escale Neverfull and couldn’t be happier with the craftsmanship.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4706278
> View attachment 4706279
> View attachment 4706280
> 
> My complete Escale collection.


Love how this pattern really makes each bag slightly different & unique!


----------



## fyn72

frivofrugalista said:


> Finally got my Escale Neverfull and couldn’t be happier with the craftsmanship.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4706278
> View attachment 4706279
> View attachment 4706280
> 
> My complete Escale collection.


Wow Congrats! Beautiful


----------



## frivofrugalista

kbell said:


> Love how this pattern really makes each bag slightly different & unique!


If does, makes me miss Japan more. [emoji170]


fyn72 said:


> Wow Congrats! Beautiful


Thank you. I hope you’re keeping well[emoji170]


----------



## Iamminda

frivofrugalista said:


> Finally got my Escale Neverfull and couldn’t be happier with the craftsmanship.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4706278
> View attachment 4706279
> View attachment 4706280
> 
> My complete Escale collection.



A lovely addition to your beautiful Blue collection .  Congrats and enjoy .


----------



## Kimber211

I’ll have to get better pictures in the daylight but this beauty arrived today. On the way are her sisters, the Neverfull, the TP26, and the Cosmetic Pouch. Can’t wait for her whole family to get here. So once they’re all here I’ll have to get a family photo. I’ve dreamed of this since I saw the preview pictures sometime back!


----------



## TangerineKandy

frivofrugalista said:


> Finally got my Escale Neverfull and couldn’t be happier with the craftsmanship.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4706278
> View attachment 4706279
> View attachment 4706280
> 
> My complete Escale collection.


Beautiful!! I would love to see your complete blue collection!!!


----------



## frivofrugalista

Iamminda said:


> A lovely addition to your beautiful Blue collection .  Congrats and enjoy .


Thanks friend, I’m content until fall! Waiting for store to reopen to get my trunk. [emoji170]


Kimber211 said:


> I’ll have to get better pictures in the daylight but this beauty arrived today. On the way are her sisters, the Neverfull, the TP26, and the Cosmetic Pouch. Can’t wait for her whole family to get here. So once they’re all here I’ll have to get a family photo. I’ve dreamed of this since I saw the preview pictures sometime back!


Can’t wait to see your family pic!



TangerineKandy said:


> Beautiful!! I would love to see your complete blue collection!!!


Aww thank you! Lol it’s a bit excessive but I may share some of my favourite shades of LV blues.[emoji170]


----------



## EmmJay

frivofrugalista said:


> Finally got my Escale Neverfull and couldn’t be happier with the craftsmanship.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4706278
> View attachment 4706279
> View attachment 4706280
> 
> My complete Escale collection.


Love this Escale family pic.


----------



## Syrenitytoo

samantha1984 said:


> I'm loving the azur print.  I was always so nervous about it before, but I really wanted a small backpack for vacations/day trips and this bag really caught my attention. It really screams spring and summer to me.


I love this little guy!


----------



## Syrenitytoo

I would not be too worried other than transfer. I used my DA Girolata for the pastbtwo summers and truky fell in live with DA. So bright and summery that it made me pit away even my monos til Fall. Not going to do that this year though. I think I’ve worked through it.


----------



## Syrenitytoo

I have been lusting after the mono Boombag.  I first saw it last summer on a gal on Block Island and it looked so multi faceted that I was intrigued. Then in the fall i was looking for a small bag and my SA put the Boombag on my shoulder. I just remember it felt great but I just wasnt sure and ended up with the Pochette Metis. Now as spring begins I found myself lusting after this bag again. I tried to be patient because as they got scarce, the pre-loved prices were crazy. Today I finally found one that doesnt even look used from France. Im so excited!  Pushed tge trigger and cannot wait. I will make it through this craziness. This will be a nice treasure when life is normal and I don't need hand sanitizer every 5 minutes!  Will post pucs when it arrives.


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Here's my new Escale zippy! Happy to finally get an LV wallet in this style

Congrats to twinning @Kimber211 ~ can't wait to see your other items in pastel!


----------



## Iamminda

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Here's my new Escale zippy! Happy to finally get an LV wallet in this style
> 
> Congrats to twinning @Kimber211 ~ can't wait to see your other items in pastel!
> View attachment 4706337
> View attachment 4706338
> View attachment 4706339



It’s beautiful—love those gorgeous pastel colors .  This will look fantastic with your matching Speedy.  Congrats and enjoy V .


----------



## frivofrugalista

EmmJay said:


> Love this Escale family pic.



Thanks for encouraging to keep the NF girl! Loaded for tomorrow. [emoji170]


----------



## EmmJay

frivofrugalista said:


> Thanks for encouraging to keep the NF girl! Loaded for tomorrow. [emoji170]


You’re welcome sunshine!


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Iamminda said:


> It’s beautiful—love those gorgeous pastel colors .  This will look fantastic with your matching Speedy.  Congrats and enjoy V .


Thanks, sweet IM! Still hunting for that match LOL

I saw online updates showing your beautiful Marignan's colour choices were cut back. Totally unexpected! Kudos on that front ~ I'm happy you were able to score your rose beauty just in time! 
*Cheers to pink* for a festive (at-home) Easter


----------



## LittleStar88

Hi everyone! Ban Island escapee here. This stole has been on my list for a few months and could not resist it being back in stock. I am in love!! 

Someone please return me to Ban Island and chain me to a tree!!!


----------



## Kimber211

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Here's my new Escale zippy! Happy to finally get an LV wallet in this style
> 
> Congrats to twinning @Kimber211 ~ can't wait to see your other items in pastel!
> View attachment 4706337
> View attachment 4706338
> View attachment 4706339




Simply gorgeous!!! I’m anxiously awaiting UPS today! They’re bringing me the TP26 and the OntheGo (I impulse bought the OnTheGo in case I wasn’t able to get the Neverfull but since we were able to get the Neverfull, the OnTheGo has to go back). Friday they’re bringing my Neverfull and Monday they’re bringing the Cosmetic Pouch. I can hardly wait! This collection brought me off ban island after a long almost-11 months!


----------



## redsand03

This is my new to me Mini Lin Noelie in the khaki colour! I added a chain strap to wear it crossbody. 
This is my first bucket bag style and I am loving it so far! ☺️ Super cute and casual.


----------



## Kimber211

Kimber211 said:


> Simply gorgeous!!! I’m anxiously awaiting UPS today! They’re bringing me the TP26 and the OntheGo (I impulse bought the OnTheGo in case I wasn’t able to get the Neverfull but since we were able to get the Neverfull, the OnTheGo has to go back). Friday they’re bringing my Neverfull and Monday they’re bringing the Cosmetic Pouch. I can hardly wait! This collection brought me off ban island after a long almost-11 months!




And, because I’d told myself that if I happened to see it available I would get it, I just added the Escale Pastel notebook to my family as well. I’m done. Now just excited for it all to get here and post a family picture!


----------



## Johnpauliegal

LittleStar88 said:


> Hi everyone! Ban Island escapee here. This stole has been on my list for a few months and could not resist it being back in stock. I am in love!!
> 
> Someone please return me to Ban Island and chain me to a tree!!!
> 
> View attachment 4706518
> 
> 
> View attachment 4706517



WOW!  That is absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## karman

LittleStar88 said:


> Hi everyone! Ban Island escapee here. This stole has been on my list for a few months and could not resist it being back in stock. I am in love!!
> 
> Someone please return me to Ban Island and chain me to a tree!!!
> 
> View attachment 4706518
> 
> 
> View attachment 4706517


Congrats, it's such a gorgeous piece!


----------



## Delly

Winter’sJoy said:


> Where is it? We want to see lol... well maybe just me because I’m nosey


Apologies, here she is pictured with the victorine wallet that I had also purchased. So happy with both of these!


----------



## Johnpauliegal

Delly said:


> Apologies, here she is pictured with the victorine wallet that I had also purchased. So happy with both of these!


Absolutely beautiful!


----------



## gonno

LVinCali said:


> I received it as a holiday gift in December 2016 so over 3 years of daily use (manhandling, really since it was constantly in my hands or pockets).  None of my other LV items show this much wear and tear, but I think a phone cover is a bit different.   And it’s still lovely and I would still be using it, if not for the phone upgrade.


I exchanged mine after nine month because of really crappy quality, melting glazing and cracking. They gave me a new one, but it started all over again after approximately six months. Then they gave me store credit because they said that it was a design defect. If I ever bought a Louis Vuitton case again (and I doubt it), I would probably go for a bumper case. Yours looks lovely though!


----------



## Ilovepurses23

JWWIFE said:


> Love it! So beautiful! I know the feeling, stay safe as well.


Love this so glad to find your post I was trying to decide on a bag for my birthday and I can’t decide this one just came out and now I’m wondering if I should get it or wait for the other new things if you have any other opinions or pics and or videos that helped you decide please let me know congratulations!!!


----------



## Kdiamond55

earswithfeet said:


> Ordered in March, but this beauty arrived on the 1st.
> View attachment 4703795
> View attachment 4703796
> View attachment 4703797
> View attachment 4703798
> View attachment 4703800
> 
> I like her a lot more than I thought I would
> The handle is very impressive and gorgeous. All my stuff fits perfectly and the shoulder strap is so much more comfortable than the ones with the buttons. The buttons sat weird and hurt my shoulder, that's why I sold my other Néonoé in Coquelicot.
> I'm in love with my distraction from these terrible and sad times.
> STAY SAFE EVERYONE!



wowowowowow! It’s gorgeous! I’m so intrigued about the strap! What material is it?


----------



## earswithfeet

Kdiamond55 said:


> wowowowowow! It’s gorgeous! I’m so intrigued about the strap! What material is it?


Hi,
thank you so much! The strap is cream and pink colored leather and incredibly soft. Still haven't used this baby. She's just sitting there looking pretty 
Hopefully, I'll get to carry her this weekend. At least for grocery shopping...


----------



## rutabaga

LittleStar88 said:


> Hi everyone! Ban Island escapee here. This stole has been on my list for a few months and could not resist it being back in stock. I am in love!!
> 
> Someone please return me to Ban Island and chain me to a tree!!!
> 
> View attachment 4706518
> 
> 
> View attachment 4706517



It's ban-breaking worthy!


----------



## amandacasey

I received most of these around the end of March and early April so I wanted to do an acquisition group shot as these were collected since the store closures. I forgot to include my mini pa in mono and key pouch mono in the group shot


----------



## Kdiamond55

earswithfeet said:


> Hi,
> thank you so much! The strap is cream and pink colored leather and incredibly soft. Still haven't used this baby. She's just sitting there looking pretty
> Hopefully, I'll get to carry her this weekend. At least for grocery shopping...



Hecc no! Don’t infect it with coronavirus!


----------



## Kimber211

These were my arrivals today. I’m practically crying over returning this OnTheGo because it’s breathtaking! However, as I’ve said in other places, I bought it on impulse because I thought there was no chance I’d get the Neverfull and then of course the next day we were able to get the Neverfull, so we are returning this. I needed to open it up to peek at her though. Washed my hands first and immediately put her back in the dust cover and box, all ready for UPS pickup. But man it hurts my soul to send it back! At least I’ll have a picture! 

On another note, LOVING my TP26 and tomorrow my Neverfull will be here and then Monday the Cosmetic Pouch and the Notebook will be here. And I’ll be complete (already have the Zippy wallet lying in wait for the rest of the family).


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Kimber211 said:


> On another note, LOVING my TP26 and tomorrow my Neverfull will be here and then Monday the Cosmetic Pouch and the Notebook will be here. And I’ll be complete (already have the Zippy wallet lying in wait for the rest of the family).


Wow, your collection will be phenomenal - can't wait to see them all!  Congrats & shared tears inside for that beautiful OTG


----------



## karman

I have a few Escale items coming in a couple weeks but thought I’d share this first. I had been eyeing another Epi bag since I got my Pochette Grenelle and the 2015 Grenade colour really caught my eye. 

I’d had my eye on the Cluny BB in Grenade on Yoogi’s and have been waiting for a couple of weeks for them to have a promo to buy (because of the poor USD to CAD exchange) but a couple days ago one of my bags with a local IG consignment sold, so I was waiting for my payout. As I was scrolling through her feed to see if anything interested me, I spotted a “pink red” Cluny MM—posted well before I was even interested in getting one! I remember scrolling by it but never gave it a second thought back then. And because her photos sometimes aren’t the most colour accurate, this looked like a drab washed out red rather than the stunning coral red that it is in real life. 

I ended up only having to pay the difference which was only a few hundred plus shipping. Other pluses were that this was priced much lower than Yoogi’s Cluny BB, I didn’t have to deal with the ridiculous exchange rate, I got a larger bag with the shorter strap (I wanted to wear the Cluny on my shoulder rather than crossbody). 

The colour is simply 

@EpiFanatic here she is!! And @leooh your posts about your Cluny MM made me want one too!


----------



## Iamminda

karman said:


> I have a few Escale items coming in a couple weeks but thought I’d share this first. I had been eyeing another Epi bag since I got my Pochette Grenelle and the 2015 Grenade colour really caught my eye.
> 
> I’d had my eye on the Cluny BB in Grenade on Yoogi’s and have been waiting for a couple of weeks for them to have a promo to buy (because of the poor USD to CAD exchange) but a couple days ago one of my bags with a local IG consignment sold, so I was waiting for my payout. As I was scrolling through her feed to see if anything interested me, I spotted a “pink red” Cluny MM—posted well before I was even interested in getting one! I remember scrolling by it but never gave it a second thought back then. And because her photos sometimes aren’t the most colour accurate, this looked like a drab washed out red rather than the stunning coral red that it is in real life.
> 
> I ended up only having to pay the difference which was only a few hundred plus shipping. Other pluses were that this was priced much lower than Yoogi’s Cluny BB, I didn’t have to deal with the ridiculous exchange rate, I got a larger bag with the shorter strap (I wanted to wear the Cluny on my shoulder rather than crossbody).
> 
> The colour is simply
> 
> @EpiFanatic here she is!! And @leooh your posts about your Cluny MM made me want one too!



This is really pretty — I really like the look of epi Clunys. Congrats and enjoy


----------



## Dioriffic

Loving everyone's April Acquisitions  I couldn't resist the striking blue of the Escale collection and had to add the Victorine to my collection  Thanks for letting me share the LVoe


----------



## EpiFanatic

Iamminda said:


> This is really pretty — I really like the look of epi Clunys. Congrats and enjoy


It’s gorgeous!  So happy for you that you found her. What a color!!  I think she brightens up any room.


----------



## kbell

karman said:


> I have a few Escale items coming in a couple weeks but thought I’d share this first. I had been eyeing another Epi bag since I got my Pochette Grenelle and the 2015 Grenade colour really caught my eye.
> 
> I’d had my eye on the Cluny BB in Grenade on Yoogi’s and have been waiting for a couple of weeks for them to have a promo to buy (because of the poor USD to CAD exchange) but a couple days ago one of my bags with a local IG consignment sold, so I was waiting for my payout. As I was scrolling through her feed to see if anything interested me, I spotted a “pink red” Cluny MM—posted well before I was even interested in getting one! I remember scrolling by it but never gave it a second thought back then. And because her photos sometimes aren’t the most colour accurate, this looked like a drab washed out red rather than the stunning coral red that it is in real life.
> 
> I ended up only having to pay the difference which was only a few hundred plus shipping. Other pluses were that this was priced much lower than Yoogi’s Cluny BB, I didn’t have to deal with the ridiculous exchange rate, I got a larger bag with the shorter strap (I wanted to wear the Cluny on my shoulder rather than crossbody).
> 
> The colour is simply
> 
> @EpiFanatic here she is!! And @leooh your posts about your Cluny MM made me want one too!


So pretty! Great find


----------



## frivofrugalista

Dioriffic said:


> Loving everyone's April Acquisitions  I couldn't resist the striking blue of the Escale collection and had to add the Victorine to my collection  Thanks for letting me share the LVoe



Congrats!
Darn the more I see this, the more I want it![emoji170]


----------



## tlatrice

redsand03 said:


> This is my new to me Mini Lin Noelie in the khaki colour! I added a chain strap to wear it crossbody.
> This is my first bucket bag style and I am loving it so far! ☺️ Super cute and casual.


This is so cute!  Love the color!!!


----------



## LVtingting

A quick question: LV only use UPS for delivery and always requires a signature. Is this procedure modified or changed during this time? Since we can only shop online now.


----------



## mrsinsyder

LittleStar88 said:


> Hi everyone! Ban Island escapee here. This stole has been on my list for a few months and could not resist it being back in stock. I am in love!!
> 
> Someone please return me to Ban Island and chain me to a tree!!!
> 
> View attachment 4706518
> 
> 
> View attachment 4706517


So pretty! I have the matching pochette and adore it


----------



## kbell

LVtingting said:


> A quick question: LV only use UPS for delivery and always requires a signature. Is this procedure modified or changed during this time? Since we can only shop online now.


My UPS guy has been signing for us but making sure we are home & handing us the package. We didn’t have to sign ourselves but had to be present.


----------



## LVtingting

kbell said:


> My UPS guy has been signing for us but making sure we are home & handing us the package. We didn’t have to sign ourselves but had to be present.



Thank you for the quick response. This is really helpful information during this time.


----------



## amandacasey

Kimber211 said:


> These were my arrivals today. I’m practically crying over returning this OnTheGo because it’s breathtaking! However, as I’ve said in other places, I bought it on impulse because I thought there was no chance I’d get the Neverfull and then of course the next day we were able to get the Neverfull, so we are returning this. I needed to open it up to peek at her though. Washed my hands first and immediately put her back in the dust cover and box, all ready for UPS pickup. But man it hurts my soul to send it back! At least I’ll have a picture!
> 
> On another note, LOVING my TP26 and tomorrow my Neverfull will be here and then Monday the Cosmetic Pouch and the Notebook will be here. And I’ll be complete (already have the Zippy wallet lying in wait for the rest of the family).


Where was the on the go made?


----------



## Kimber211

amandacasey said:


> Where was the on the go made?


You know what, I’m so sorry I didn’t even look! I wanted to barely handle it since I knew I was returning it and just took it out to peek and get a quick picture, and then packaged it right back up (and it’s on the way back now). Darn it, I wish I’d have thought to look at that, it just completely slipped my mind!


----------



## ilovemydog

mini pochette in DE. Now on the prowl for mini pochette in mono


----------



## EpiFanatic

These are gorgeous. 


Hmmm...
Now to figure out if I can live with the peeling.


----------



## YClovesLV

Palm Springs Mini


----------



## karman

EpiFanatic said:


> These are gorgeous.
> View attachment 4707950
> 
> Hmmm...
> Now to figure out if I can live with the peeling.


The colours! Uh oh, what peeling?


----------



## Ilovepurses23

earswithfeet said:


> AHHHH! Just scored this cutie!!
> View attachment 4705707
> 
> It was available for like 2 seconds and my order went through *happy dance*
> Have been stalking the MP for weeks now...
> This baby will be a perfect match for my NN in Azur.
> View attachment 4705708
> 
> Can't wait


Hi congrats this is gorgeous! Can you post any other pics I’m trying to decide between this neonoe because I love the handle and azur is so classy but I’m also in love with the neonoe in Escale pastel any advice greatly appreciated! I have to decide today


----------



## CPA

LittleStar88 said:


> I’m no LV expert, but I giggled at the thought of asking for a discount at LV. I feel like they would just limit production severely for only those who are unaffected financially before they would ever give a secret discount only given if you ask for it.
> 
> this trick works at Macy’s or Target, but not LV. Not disputing whether other brands have done this in the past, just doesn’t seem to make sense from what I know about LV.
> 
> That said, one moment while I call to make a purchase and ask for the discount. I’m serious.


I know right, we have to be a waiting for some items such as the vanity case.   I doubt LV will give discounts.


----------



## sontia24

Finally checked this beauty off the wishlist!!


----------



## KLP2015

EpiFanatic said:


> These are gorgeous.
> View attachment 4707950
> 
> Hmmm...
> Now to figure out if I can live with the peeling.


I have that Kirigami set too. I really like the colors.


----------



## Jolena Angeline

I’ve been wanting this adjustable strap since it came out online. Can’t wait to wear it with all my older bags this Summer?


----------



## EpiFanatic

karman said:


> The colours! Uh oh, what peeling?





karman said:


> The colours! Uh oh, what peeling?


@kbell check out the pics in this thread. If you have some thoughts please let me know. It will be an issue if the peeling gets worse. 
https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/kirigami-keepers.989136/page-28#post-33728251


----------



## kbell

EpiFanatic said:


> @kbell check out the pics in this thread. If you have some thoughts please let me know. It will be an issue if the peeling gets worse.
> https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/kirigami-keepers.989136/page-28#post-33728251


I think you meant @karman


----------



## EpiFanatic

karman said:


> The colours! Uh oh, what peeling?


Hi @karman check out these pics.  This is the peeling.

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/kirigami-keepers.989136/page-28

If you have any opinions about this peeling, I would appreciate it.


----------



## EpiFanatic

kbell said:


> I think you meant @karman


yes, sorry kbell, you're right.  If you have any thoughts though, let me know.  I am open to opinions.


----------



## stylistbydesign

karman said:


> I have a few Escale items coming in a couple weeks but thought I’d share this first. I had been eyeing another Epi bag since I got my Pochette Grenelle and the 2015 Grenade colour really caught my eye.
> 
> I’d had my eye on the Cluny BB in Grenade on Yoogi’s and have been waiting for a couple of weeks for them to have a promo to buy (because of the poor USD to CAD exchange) but a couple days ago one of my bags with a local IG consignment sold, so I was waiting for my payout. As I was scrolling through her feed to see if anything interested me, I spotted a “pink red” Cluny MM—posted well before I was even interested in getting one! I remember scrolling by it but never gave it a second thought back then. And because her photos sometimes aren’t the most colour accurate, this looked like a drab washed out red rather than the stunning coral red that it is in real life.
> 
> I ended up only having to pay the difference which was only a few hundred plus shipping. Other pluses were that this was priced much lower than Yoogi’s Cluny BB, I didn’t have to deal with the ridiculous exchange rate, I got a larger bag with the shorter strap (I wanted to wear the Cluny on my shoulder rather than crossbody).
> 
> The colour is simply
> 
> @EpiFanatic here she is!! And @leooh your posts about your Cluny MM made me want one too!


This is the best color I've seen in a Epi Cluny!  You're making me want one!  Enjoy your new Cluny.


----------



## Johnpauliegal

Adding my newly acquired  escale speedy bleu.


----------



## jillyfish108

Finally able to snag the bandouliere xl strap for my world tour speedy b and also bought a 6 ring key holder


----------



## Johnpauliegal

jillyfish108 said:


> Finally able to snag the bandouliere xl strap for my world tour speedy b and also bought a 6 ring key holder
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4708440


Wow that strap is perfect for your world tour soeedy. I love it.


----------



## karman

stylistbydesign said:


> This is the best color I've seen in a Epi Cluny!  You're making me want one!  Enjoy your new Cluny.


Thank you, I agree (but I’m biased!) I could have gotten an Alma PM in the same colour but there’s just something about the Cluny and this colour!


----------



## amandacasey

April slg comparison
Mini PAs are made in France. TPs are Spain. Canvas looks brighter on tp 19 compared to 15


----------



## karman

EpiFanatic said:


> Hi @karman check out these pics.  This is the peeling.
> 
> https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/kirigami-keepers.989136/page-28
> 
> If you have any opinions about this peeling, I would appreciate it.


If it’s a known issue I likely wouldn’t put up with it unless I knew for sure it wouldn’t get worse than a certain point . Though I’d be interested to hear what the repair department would say!


----------



## earswithfeet

Ilovepurses23 said:


> Hi congrats this is gorgeous! Can you post any other pics I’m trying to decide between this neonoe because I love the handle and azur is so classy but I’m also in love with the neonoe in Escale pastel any advice greatly appreciated! I have to decide today


Hi,
thank you. I definitely prefer the Azur over the Escale collection. But that's just a personal preference of course. I love the braided handle a lot and the shoulder strap is very soft and comfy. It's not long enough for crossbody, at least not for me (I'm 5'9). I just ordered a vachetta strap from LV to have the crossbody option. I sold my Néonoé in Coquelicot because the strap hurt my shoulder when I had in on the longest setting. The two buttons on the strap just sat weird on me...
If you love the cotton candy look of the Escale, then go for it 
I would choose the Azur, LOL
Here are some more pics.


----------



## earswithfeet

⁷


earswithfeet said:


> Hi,
> thank you. I definitely prefer the Azur over the Escale collection. But that's just a personal preference of course. I love the braided handle a lot and the shoulder strap is very soft and comfy. It's not long enough for crossbody, at least not for me (I'm 5'9). I just ordered a vachetta strap from LV to have the crossbody option. I sold my Néonoé in Coquelicot because the strap hurt my shoulder when I had in on the longest setting. The two buttons on the strap just sat weird on me...
> If you love the cotton candy look of the Escale, then go for it
> I would choose the Azur, LOL
> Here are some more pics.
> View attachment 4708585
> View attachment 4708586
> View attachment 4708587
> View attachment 4708589
> View attachment 4708590


2 more pics of the strap


----------



## bbcerisette66

earswithfeet said:


> Hi,
> thank you. I definitely prefer the Azur over the Escale collection. But that's just a personal preference of course. I love the braided handle a lot and the shoulder strap is very soft and comfy. It's not long enough for crossbody, at least not for me (I'm 5'9). I just ordered a vachetta strap from LV to have the crossbody option. I sold my Néonoé in Coquelicot because the strap hurt my shoulder when I had in on the longest setting. The two buttons on the strap just sat weird on me...
> If you love the cotton candy look of the Escale, then go for it
> I would choose the Azur, LOL
> Here are some more pics.
> View attachment 4708585
> View attachment 4708586
> View attachment 4708587
> View attachment 4708589
> View attachment 4708590



I love your bag !!!!


----------



## Ilovepurses23

earswithfeet said:


> Hi,
> thank you. I definitely prefer the Azur over the Escale collection. But that's just a personal preference of course. I love the braided handle a lot and the shoulder strap is very soft and comfy. It's not long enough for crossbody, at least not for me (I'm 5'9). I just ordered a vachetta strap from LV to have the crossbody option. I sold my Néonoé in Coquelicot because the strap hurt my shoulder when I had in on the longest setting. The two buttons on the strap just sat weird on me...
> If you love the cotton candy look of the Escale, then go for it
> I would choose the Azur, LOL
> Here are some more pics.
> View attachment 4708585
> View attachment 4708586
> View attachment 4708587
> View attachment 4708589
> View attachment 4708590


Thank you so much! So is the strap that it comes with adjustable? I’m 5 3” I love the pictures it helps me so much so thanks again in advance for your help! I’m not used to ordering online I always go in store but because of this situation I am going to just order So this is so helpful!


----------



## earswithfeet

Ilovepurses23 said:


> Thank you so much! So is the strap that it comes with adjustable? I’m 5 3” I love the pictures it helps me so much so thanks again in advance for your help! I’m not used to ordering online I always go in store but because of this situation I am going to just order So this is so helpful!


You're very welcome! Glad that my pics convinced you to get this beauty 
Unfortunately, the strap is not adjustable. But I guess crossbody could work on you. I just got back from my grandma's. I put a little Easter surprise on her door step, went outside again and called her to go have a look and then to come on the balcony. We chatted some and she was really happy to see me again after so long. Stupid virus...
When I got back, I took a quick mod shot of me carrying the NN. Not the best pic, I know 
I'm just no good at this, lol...
Please post pics when you get your bag.


HAPPY EASTER, GUYS!


Stay safe!!


----------



## Ilovepurses23

earswithfeet said:


> You're very welcome! Glad that my pics convinced you to get this beauty
> Unfortunately, the strap is not adjustable. But I guess crossbody could work on you. I just got back from my grandma's. I put a little Easter surprise on her door step, went outside again and called her to go have a look and then to come on the balcony. We chatted some and she was really happy to see me again after so long. Stupid virus...
> When I got back, I took a quick mod shot of me carrying the NN. Not the best pic, I know
> I'm just no good at this, lol...
> Please post pics when you get your bag.
> View attachment 4708719
> 
> HAPPY EASTER, GUYS!
> View attachment 4708720
> 
> Stay safe!!


You’re the beat thank you for posting this helps so much! And you are such a sweetheart to your grandma happy Easter and thanks again so much!!!


----------



## Kdiamond55

earswithfeet said:


> You're very welcome! Glad that my pics convinced you to get this beauty
> Unfortunately, the strap is not adjustable. But I guess crossbody could work on you. I just got back from my grandma's. I put a little Easter surprise on her door step, went outside again and called her to go have a look and then to come on the balcony. We chatted some and she was really happy to see me again after so long. Stupid virus...
> When I got back, I took a quick mod shot of me carrying the NN. Not the best pic, I know
> I'm just no good at this, lol...
> Please post pics when you get your bag.
> View attachment 4708719
> 
> HAPPY EASTER, GUYS!
> View attachment 4708720
> 
> Stay safe!!



looks great on you! If you’re 5’9” I’d be willing to bet it would work for crossbody for someone 5’2” because it almost looks long enough for you to wear it crossbody.


----------



## earswithfeet

Kdiamond55 said:


> looks great on you! If you’re 5’9” I’d be willing to bet it would work for crossbody for someone 5’2” because it almost looks long enough for you to wear it crossbody.


Thank you so much!!
Oh yeah, it would def work crossbody on someone shorter. Maybe even I could pull it off, if my boobs weren't in the way 
The bag sits way too high on me crossbody. Waiting for the adjustable vachetta strap to arrive. Then I can be hands-free, if I need to be.


----------



## stylistbydesign

Jolena Angeline said:


> I’ve been wanting this adjustable strap since it came out online. Can’t wait to wear it with all my older bags this Summer?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4708269


You'll love the adjustable strap!  I have gotten so much use out of mine.  Congrats and enjoy!


----------



## AngelaK

Adding the Escale Speedy in blue to my collection


----------



## Green eyed girl_00

Double post


----------



## Green eyed girl_00

AngelaK said:


> Adding the Escale Speedy in blue to my collection



Beautiful!  And I love your Bayswater


----------



## AngelaK

Thank you I’ll never part with my Bayswater she’s my favourite!


----------



## frivofrugalista

AngelaK said:


> Adding the Escale Speedy in blue to my collection



That Bayswater is yummy! Congrats on your speedy.


----------



## rutabaga

I bought this new-to-me preloved Epi porte-documents to use as a work bag. It doesn't come with the lock/key or a strap, but the price was really good and the lining is leather instead of microfiber. I figure I can buy a strap later on.







Now I have Epi fever and I'm looking at pouchettes in various shades of the rainbow


----------



## jillyfish108

Johnpauliegal said:


> Wow that strap is perfect for your world tour soeedy. I love it.


Thank you I tried the reverse xl strap but I like to be more matchy matchy


----------



## karman

i*bella said:


> I bought this new-to-me preloved Epi porte-documents to use as a work bag. It doesn't come with the lock/key or a strap, but the price was really good and the lining is leather instead of microfiber. I figure I can buy a strap later on.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now I have Epi fever and I'm looking at pouchettes in various shades of the rainbow


Is this bag supposed to come with a strap? I didn't think the Porte Documents Voyage bag did, and for styles that should/could be used with a strap, they tend to come with an extra "loop" on the hardware for you to attach the strap.


----------



## rutabaga

karman said:


> Is this bag supposed to come with a strap? I didn't think the Porte Documents Voyage bag did, and for styles that should/could be used with a strap, they tend to come with an extra "loop" on the hardware for you to attach the strap.



I think later seasons do - I’ve seen it with silver or gold hardware as well as the loops. I’ll probably clip it to the handle hardware. I also have the sac plat and have seen it converted to a shoulder bag by clipping the strap ends to the handles.


----------



## melovepurse

Escale perfume case 100ml


----------



## PamK

Ordered this in the boutique last month, and received it today! I usually pick up all items there, and I’m glad my CA told me it was coming as it was just left on the doorstep. At any rate, I love the color! It’s my third coin card holder, and I think they’ve become my new favorite SLG!


----------



## Bumbles

PamK said:


> Ordered this in the boutique last month, and received it today! I usually pick up all items there, and I’m glad my CA told me it was coming as it was just left on the doorstep. At any rate, I love the color! It’s my third coin card holder, and I think they’ve become my new favorite SLG!


Very cute pop of colour. What other colours do you have in your collection? Are they useful?


----------



## Jordyaddict

.


----------



## Jordyaddict

Bumbles said:


> Very cute pop of colour. What other colours do you have in your collection? Are they useful?



Hi Bumbles I just wanted to comment on if they are useful .I recently got the yellow one and have not stopped using it . I find it fits my essential cards , my house keys and some cash. I would recommend it plus it comes in beautiful bright colours which is a bonus when in your bag to find .


----------



## PamK

Bumbles said:


> Very cute pop of colour. What other colours do you have in your collection? Are they useful?


Thanks! I also have the jaune and Mono Eclipse. I got the jaune about a year ago, and have been using them as a wallet almost exclusively since that time. Prior to this, I was a Zippy wallet lover! The coin card holder is such a great functional, secure piece for cards, cash, coins and receipts. I usually also use a round coin holder, a mini pochette and 6 key. It’s enabled me to pare down and enjoy some smaller bags, which is nice! At least for me, I find them more useful than just a card holder.


----------



## eena1230

So thrilled! After months of stalking, I finally have her...


----------



## chefmom

gagabag said:


> This is interesting! Would be nice if they do - IMO, a price increase in the brink of a pandemic was poorly executed ...
> That said, my sister, an ex-pat in Indonesia was given a discount in Chanel just the other day for a reissue! She didn’t even need to ask! The boutique is apparently closing soon so SA’s are scrambling for sales. I wish it’s the same elsewhere...
> Anyway, here’s my April contribution
> View attachment 4702844



What bag is this?  I love it!


----------



## cajhingle

wanted this so bad


----------



## gagabag

chefmom said:


> What bag is this?  I love it!


It’s the apollo backpack charm


----------



## chefmom

chefmom said:


> What bag is this?  I love it!


Thank you!  It is so adorable!


----------



## snow25

Hi, what is the name of this bag? Can’t find it. So cute! ☺️ Thanks


gagabag said:


> This is interesting! Would be nice if they do - IMO, a price increase in the brink of a pandemic was poorly executed ...
> That said, my sister, an ex-pat in Indonesia was given a discount in Chanel just the other day for a reissue! She didn’t even need to ask! The boutique is apparently closing soon so SA’s are scrambling for sales. I wish it’s the same elsewhere...
> Anyway, here’s my April contribution
> View attachment 4702844


----------



## Elena S

My lucky April catch


----------



## gagabag

snow25 said:


> Hi, what is the name of this bag? Can’t find it. So cute! ☺️ Thanks


It’s the apollo backpack charm


----------



## rocketeerxo

Got my hands on the monogram Palm Springs Mini finally. I think she’s perfect and here’s a little sibling photo.


----------



## 23adeline

I bought 3 items from my SA,but due to the extension of MCO, my SA couldn’t deliver those items to me . I also bought some items online and 4 items are either otw or stuck at original country  due to Covid19 ..... Anyway , I’m happy that I’ve received 3 items lately .
Capucines Mini silver metallic colour



Cosmetic pouch giant mono



and Spring Street that I received this morning


----------



## boyoverboard

PamK said:


> Ordered this in the boutique last month, and received it today! I usually pick up all items there, and I’m glad my CA told me it was coming as it was just left on the doorstep. At any rate, I love the color! It’s my third coin card holder, and I think they’ve become my new favorite SLG!


Love this! I am so intrigued by these coin card holders. Congrats!


----------



## SpeedyJC

Finally out of quarantine: my Suhali Lockit ordered from Yoogi's.


----------



## EpiFanatic

23adeline said:


> I bought 3 items from my SA,but due to the extension of MCO, my SA couldn’t deliver those items to me . I also bought some items online and 4 items are either otw or stuck at original country  due to Covid19 ..... Anyway , I’m happy that I’ve received 3 items lately .
> Capucines Mini silver metallic colour
> View attachment 4711564
> View attachment 4711565
> 
> Cosmetic pouch giant mono
> View attachment 4711566
> View attachment 4711567
> 
> and Spring Street that I received this morning
> View attachment 4711568


Congratulations!  Thanks for sharing. Such beautiful pieces.  What a way to brighten shelter in place.


----------



## PamK

boyoverboard said:


> Love this! I am so intrigued by these coin card holders. Congrats!


Thank you so much! They are great SLGs!


----------



## thewave1969

23adeline said:


> I bought 3 items from my SA,but due to the extension of MCO, my SA couldn’t deliver those items to me . I also bought some items online and 4 items are either otw or stuck at original country  due to Covid19 ..... Anyway , I’m happy that I’ve received 3 items lately .
> Capucines Mini silver metallic colour
> View attachment 4711564
> View attachment 4711565
> 
> Cosmetic pouch giant mono
> View attachment 4711566
> View attachment 4711567
> 
> and Spring Street that I received this morning
> View attachment 4711568


Congrats, lovely pieces. The rings on the Capucines are a work of art


----------



## karman

SpeedyJC said:


> Finally out of quarantine: my Suhali Lockit ordered from Yoogi's.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4711777


Stunning! Suhali pieces are usually so well priced in the preloved market because they're so unpopular, I've been tempted to get a Lockit too!


----------



## Venessa84

23adeline said:


> I bought 3 items from my SA,but due to the extension of MCO, my SA couldn’t deliver those items to me . I also bought some items online and 4 items are either otw or stuck at original country  due to Covid19 ..... Anyway , I’m happy that I’ve received 3 items lately .
> Capucines Mini silver metallic colour
> View attachment 4711564
> View attachment 4711565
> 
> Cosmetic pouch giant mono
> View attachment 4711566
> View attachment 4711567
> 
> and Spring Street that I received this morning
> View attachment 4711568



Oh wow! That capucines is gorgeous as well as the other pieces. I hope you your other items soon. Congrats and enjoy them all!!


----------



## SpeedyJC

karman said:


> Stunning! Suhali pieces are usually so well priced in the preloved market because they're so unpopular, I've been tempted to get a Lockit too!



Hi, thanks it was well priced. Only paid 670 for it and its in excellent condition. Not sure why they are unpopular, it is such a lovely bag. You should totally get one.


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

earswithfeet said:


> Ordered in March, but this beauty arrived on the 1st.
> View attachment 4703795
> View attachment 4703796
> View attachment 4703797
> View attachment 4703798
> View attachment 4703800
> 
> I like her a lot more than I thought I would
> The handle is very impressive and gorgeous. All my stuff fits perfectly and the shoulder strap is so much more comfortable than the ones with the buttons. The buttons sat weird and hurt my shoulder, that's why I sold my other Néonoé in Coquelicot.
> I'm in love with my distraction from these terrible and sad times.
> STAY SAFE EVERYONE!


Do you ever carry it by the handle? I lvoe this bag!!!


----------



## CPA




----------



## CPA

karman said:


> Stunning! Suhali pieces are usually so well priced in the preloved market because they're so unpopular, I've been tempted to get a Lockit too!


I love the suhali line,  still have these pieces...


----------



## karman

SpeedyJC said:


> Hi, thanks it was well priced. Only paid 670 for it and its in excellent condition. Not sure why they are unpopular, it is such a lovely bag. You should totally get one.


For as long as I remember, Suhali just never retained their value! I used to have a purple Le Talentueux but sold it a few years ago for about the same price you purchased your Lockit!


----------



## SpeedyJC

CPA said:


> I love the suhali line,  still have these pieces...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4712161
> View attachment 4712162



It really is such a fabulous and chic bag. I love how discreet it is as well.Plus I was surprised by how light weight the bag is. Maybe bone day LV will bring this line it back.


----------



## earswithfeet

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Do you ever carry it by the handle? I lvoe this bag!!!


Hi,
yes, I do. But only when grabbing the bag while I'm on the run. I'm not really a hand held person. Also, I have to use hand lotion a lot lately, because of all  the hand sanitizer and glove wearing at work (I work in a doctor's office). My hands are so rough and bad at the moment...
I don't want to ruin the vachetta, so I was thinking about wrapping a twilly around the handle. The bag does look cute carrying it by the handle. We'll see


----------



## fyn72

CPA said:


> I love the suhali line,  still have these pieces...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4712161
> View attachment 4712162


WOWWWWWW! You have such a large amazing collection! I didn't even know you had a collection of the suhali  amongst all the other collections! 
It would be a dream to walk into the room you must have to store them all


----------



## snibor

CPA said:


> I love the suhali line,  still have these pieces...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4712161
> View attachment 4712162


Spectacular!


----------



## IntheOcean

SpeedyJC said:


> Finally out of quarantine: my Suhali Lockit ordered from Yoogi's.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4711777


Never seen that style before, very pretty. Love the contrast stitching! 


CPA said:


> I love the suhali line,  still have these pieces...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4712161
> View attachment 4712162


What a beautiful collection you have!


----------



## 23adeline

EpiFanatic said:


> Congratulations!  Thanks for sharing. Such beautiful pieces.  What a way to brighten shelter in place.


Thanks! I’m looking forward to the others .


----------



## 23adeline

thewave1969 said:


> Congrats, lovely pieces. The rings on the Capucines are a work of art


Yes, I plan to use it for dinner functions or party


----------



## 23adeline

Venessa84 said:


> Oh wow! That capucines is gorgeous as well as the other pieces. I hope you your other items soon. Congrats and enjoy them all!!


Thanks! I’m looking forward to receive my other items soon


----------



## EpiFanatic

EpiFanatic said:


> These are gorgeous.
> View attachment 4707950
> 
> Hmmm...
> Now to figure out if I can live with the peeling.


I had to return these beauties. They are so beautiful but they didn’t fit my life. I found the kirigami too bulky, except for the mini one. I never use a clutch. The pink card holder was pretty but wasn’t as neon as I had hoped. I hope someone else will enjoy these.


----------



## thewave1969

CPA said:


> I love the suhali line,  still have these pieces...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4712161
> View attachment 4712162


OMG, the gold and silver


----------



## Winter’sJoy

Finally out of quarantine and ready for her debut... the mini Pochette Accessories in de


----------



## nburgess515

I don't have it yet, should be here on Tuesday, but the hubby surprised me with my first LV for our 25th Anniversary. I've been a long time lover of LV but never an owner. SOOO EXCITED!

He bought me the Soufflot BB in Noir! CAN NOT WAITTTTT


----------



## boyoverboard

nburgess515 said:


> I don't have it yet, should be here on Tuesday, but the hubby surprised me with my first LV for our 25th Anniversary. I've been a long time lover of LV but never an owner. SOOO EXCITED!
> 
> He bought me the Soufflot BB in Noir! CAN NOT WAITTTTT


Congrats in advance on getting your first LV!


----------



## leechiyong

nburgess515 said:


> I don't have it yet, should be here on Tuesday, but the hubby surprised me with my first LV for our 25th Anniversary. I've been a long time lover of LV but never an owner. SOOO EXCITED!
> 
> He bought me the Soufflot BB in Noir! CAN NOT WAITTTTT


Can't wait to see pictures!  Happy anniversary!


----------



## nburgess515

boyoverboard said:


> Congrats in advance on getting your first LV!


Thank you so much! Now I can't stop looking to see what I want next and I haven't even received it yet!! LOL


----------



## nburgess515

boyoverboard said:


> Congrats in advance on getting your first LV!


Thank you!!


----------



## Winter’sJoy

nburgess515 said:


> Thank you so much! Now I can't stop looking to see what I want next and I haven't even received it yet!! LOL


Uh oh! Don’t fall down the rabbit hole.


----------



## nburgess515

Winter’sJoy said:


> Uh oh! Don’t fall down the rabbit hole.


LOL! Too late.


----------



## Winter’sJoy

nburgess515 said:


> LOL! Too late.


I see!


----------



## Leo the Lion

After stalking the website I was able to add this cutie to my collection!


----------



## boyoverboard

Leo the Lion said:


> After stalking the website I was able to add this cutie to my collection!


 
Love it!


----------



## Santra2

Earlier this month I fell in love with the Favorite. Decided to get one and had no idea it was basically a unicorn unless you buy preloved at a markup. I've never bought a preloved- just too scared of being scammed, so I thought I'd stalk the site. Ugh!!! Earlier last week I mentioned all of this to my mom, an avid handbag collector, who lives several states away. She said she thought she had one in a box somewhere and *may* have used it once or twice. Ladies and gentleman, my new, UNUSED (turns out she opened it, but didn't use it) mono Favorite made in France! How lucky was that?!?!?!??!


----------



## Swe3tGirl

Santra2 said:


> Earlier this month I fell in love with the Favorite. Decided to get one and had no idea it was basically a unicorn unless you buy preloved at a markup. I've never bought a preloved- just too scared of being scammed, so I thought I'd stalk the site. Ugh!!! Earlier last week I mentioned all of this to my mom, an avid handbag collector, who lives several states away. She said she thought she had one in a box somewhere and *may* have used it once or twice. Ladies and gentleman, my new, UNUSED (turns out she opened it, but didn't use it) mono Favorite made in France! How lucky was that?!?!?!??!



I love your story, you got lucky that your mom happened to have one stashed away in her closet unused! Congrats!


----------



## Santra2

Swe3tGirl said:


> I love your story, you got lucky that your mom happened to have one stashed away in her closet unused! Congrats!


Thank you. This was a HUGE coincidence! Lol, it paid off to have a mom who is a handbag connoisseur- my sisters and I have certainly inherited that trait!


----------



## fyn72

After a month wait it’s finally here!


----------



## VioletLily

fyn72 said:


> After a month wait it’s finally here!


So pretty! It’s perfect for Spring


----------



## 23adeline

I received another piece today 






23adeline said:


> I bought 3 items from my SA,but due to the extension of MCO, my SA couldn’t deliver those items to me . I also bought some items online and 4 items are either otw or stuck at original country  due to Covid19 ..... Anyway , I’m happy that I’ve received 3 items lately .
> Capucines Mini silver metallic colour
> View attachment 4711564
> View attachment 4711565
> 
> Cosmetic pouch giant mono
> View attachment 4711566
> View attachment 4711567
> 
> and Spring Street that I received this morning
> View attachment 4711568


----------



## AKimSunny

This arrived today


----------



## EVIE1001

Ordered last Thursday, it was shipped on Friday and delivered to me today! My new Noe BB. Should never have sold the first one I bought three years ago. I was very lucky to spot this one ❤️.


----------



## LVtingting

EVIE1001 said:


> Ordered last Thursday, it was shipped on Friday and delivered to me today! My new Noe BB. Should never have sold the first one I bought three years ago. I was very lucky to spot this one [emoji173]️.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4713643



Indeed, lucky you! I’ve been stalking the website for awhile now and the only one came up was the Azur. I had to pull the trigger even though I really wanted Monogram lol
Enjoy this beauty in good health...


----------



## EVIE1001

LVtingting said:


> Indeed, lucky you! I’ve been stalking the website for awhile now and the only one came up was the Azur. I had to pull the trigger even though I really wanted Monogram lol
> Enjoy this beauty in good health...



Thank you LVtingting. The Azur is stunning too but Mono is better for UK weather. The Azur was never available when I was stalking. I had seen the Mono online in the middle of the night but fell asleep lol then last Thursday it was right there at around 4.00 pm! Mine was made last week of February.  We have to take the chance when it’s there. Look forward to seeing your Noe BB


----------



## LaDolceLaria

An oldie, but very goodie IMHO! The Cherry Mini Lin Josephine GM.


----------



## paula3boys

EVIE1001 said:


> Ordered last Thursday, it was shipped on Friday and delivered to me today! My new Noe BB. Should never have sold the first one I bought three years ago. I was very lucky to spot this one ❤️.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4713643


I should not have sold my first one either and have been stalking the site to find it again. I enjoy my azur Noe BB but it isn't the same. I want to have both again lol.


----------



## karman

LaDolceLaria said:


> An oldie, but very goodie IMHO! The Cherry Mini Lin Josephine GM.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4713846


Love it, congrats!


----------



## KEW84

Was able to snag this while refreshing my wishlist yesterday!


----------



## M_Butterfly

CPA said:


> I love the suhali line,  still have these pieces...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4712161
> View attachment 4712162


How has the silver holding up after these years? I had contemplated one but the idea of the scratches and the color rubbing  have deter me from getting an pre-loved one


----------



## ChanelCanuck

Squeezed in before the end of the month! Two little SLGs I acquired with the help of the wonderful stalking thread, and one oldie but a goodie from a local consignment online shop! So happy to have added these to my collection during this downtime...

(The Petit Noe is from early 1988, I can’t believe what good condition it’s still in! I wasn’t even in kindergarten then!)

(The Mini Pochette was made in the 11th week of 2020, coincidentally the same week my whole industry shut down over the pandemic. Seems like a sign. Not sure WHAT sign but I’ll take it as a sign to enjoy what I’ve got and dial back for a little while...)


----------



## Firstchanellv28

My oh my never been so in love with this collection. Especially this escale! It’s amazing! So loving it! It’s everything pastel, unicorn, rainbows, butterflies, cotton candy, balloons and whatever that is pretty!  I’m normally quite sane especially during this moment but this really cheer me up and prolly serve as a reminder of Gods promises. Well I might be just saying


----------



## LavenderIce

Firstchanellv28 said:


> My oh my never been so in love with this collection. Especially this escale! It’s amazing! So loving it! It’s everything pastel, unicorn, rainbows, butterflies, cotton candy, balloons and whatever that is pretty!  I’m normally quite sane especially during this moment but this really cheer me up and prolly serve as a reminder of Gods promises. Well I might be just saying



Your photos are beautiful!  This collection calls to you and I agree with what you said about it being rainbows, unicorns and butterflies bringing cheer and hope.  Thank you for sharing.


----------



## Firstchanellv28

LavenderIce said:


> Your photos are beautiful!  This collection calls to you and I agree with what you said about it being rainbows, unicorns and butterflies bringing cheer and hope.  Thank you for sharing.


Hehe thank you so much! Love to know that my photos I took are beautiful!  Love photos very much! May it bring lots of cheers and hope to all of us like we think alike!


----------



## baghabitz34

nburgess515 said:


> I don't have it yet, should be here on Tuesday, but the hubby surprised me with my first LV for our 25th Anniversary. I've been a long time lover of LV but never an owner. SOOO EXCITED!
> 
> He bought me the Soufflot BB in Noir! CAN NOT WAITTTTT


Congrats in advance & Happy Anniversary!


----------



## 23adeline

I have another update , just received these 2 pieces.


my SA recommended this scarf, to be framed and put in my new dressing room . She said this scarf resembles my collection 
Another item is this Escale cosmetic pouch


----------



## Bumbles

Firstchanellv28 said:


> My oh my never been so in love with this collection. Especially this escale! It’s amazing! So loving it! It’s everything pastel, unicorn, rainbows, butterflies, cotton candy, balloons and whatever that is pretty!  I’m normally quite sane especially during this moment but this really cheer me up and prolly serve as a reminder of Gods promises. Well I might be just saying


This bag is a cutie and I love the pic with the balloons. And I esp love how you compared it to all things beautiful and sweet. Unicorns, rainbows, butterflies etc.... love it!!


----------



## Bumbles

KEW84 said:


> Was able to snag this while refreshing my wishlist yesterday!





KEW84 said:


> Was able to snag this while refreshing my wishlist yesterday!


I love this colour combo! Congrats


----------



## PamK

23adeline said:


> I have another update , just received these 2 pieces.
> View attachment 4715302
> 
> my SA recommended this scarf, to be framed and put in my new dressing room . She said this scarf resembles my collection
> Another item is this Escale cosmetic pouch
> View attachment 4715303


I received this scarf for a Christmas gift, and it’s at a shop waiting to be framed! Hopefully the shop will reopen in the next month or two, and I’ll post pictures when I get it back. It’s such a beautiful picture - so much to see!!


----------



## kwoc91

My first LV big boy purchase...a new-to-me DG Icare! I have a few SLGs, but found this beauty on TRR for a great price and decided to treat myself. Excited to use this as my work bag once I can head back to the office!


----------



## PittsburghLV

kwoc91 said:


> My first LV big boy purchase...a new-to-me DG Icare! I have a few SLGs, but found this beauty on TRR for a great price and decided to treat myself. Excited to use this as my work bag once I can head back to the office!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4715524


Congratulations! I really like this design!


----------



## 23adeline

PamK said:


> I received this scarf for a Christmas gift, and it’s at a shop waiting to be framed! Hopefully the shop will reopen in the next month or two, and I’ll post pictures when I get it back. It’s such a beautiful picture - so much to see!!


Please show it here after you get it back, I would like to have some ideas of the frame . I won’t be framing mine until my new dressing is ready .


----------



## Aliluvlv

23adeline said:


> I received another piece today
> View attachment 4713325
> View attachment 4713326


 Spectacular!


----------



## Aliluvlv

This is what happens when you return to tPF after a hiatus . A little cutie to keep me going though this crazy time and to welcome in Spring. My first made in Spain piece. Snuggles (fur baby) says hi to everyone!


----------



## Winter’sJoy

Aliluvlv said:


> This is what happens when you return to tPF after a hiatus . A little cutie to keep me going though this crazy time and to welcome in Spring. My first made in Spain piece. Snuggles (fur baby) says hi to everyone!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4715781
> View attachment 4715789
> View attachment 4715792
> View attachment 4715794


Even your cat seems impressed lol


----------



## Iamminda

Aliluvlv said:


> This is what happens when you return to tPF after a hiatus . A little cutie to keep me going though this crazy time and to welcome in Spring. My first made in Spain piece. Snuggles (fur baby) says hi to everyone!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4715781
> View attachment 4715789
> View attachment 4715792
> View attachment 4715794



Hi A — good to see you .  Congrats on this cute Rosalie — I love the RB inside, just perfect with the outer mono.  A great piece to add to your collection.  Hello Snuggles .  Hope you are staying well and safe during this crazy time.


----------



## EpiFanatic

kwoc91 said:


> My first LV big boy purchase...a new-to-me DG Icare! I have a few SLGs, but found this beauty on TRR for a great price and decided to treat myself. Excited to use this as my work bag once I can head back to the office!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4715524


Gorgeous bag!! Congratulations!


----------



## ChanelCanuck

Aliluvlv said:


> This is what happens when you return to tPF after a hiatus . A little cutie to keep me going though this crazy time and to welcome in Spring. My first made in Spain piece. Snuggles (fur baby) says hi to everyone!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4715781
> View attachment 4715789
> View attachment 4715792
> View attachment 4715794



Congrats!  I remember you saying you were debating between a few different colors, right?  I'm glad you went with rose ballerine!  It's such a beautiful combination!


----------



## fyn72

So I’ve maxed the 6 items within a 4 week period now.. I don’t normally buy so many in a short period but due to the current situation hard to get items came up which I never normally see. Has anyone gone over the 6 limit? What happened? LV claim they can ban you for 2 years if you don’t comply


----------



## mrsinsyder

fyn72 said:


> So I’ve maxed the 6 items within a 4 week period now.. I don’t normally buy so many in a short period but due to the current situation hard to get items came up which I never normally see. Has anyone gone over the 6 limit? What happened? LV claim they can ban you for 2 years if you don’t comply


I have. I don’t think it’s automatic and they’ll only enforce it if needed. I can still buy.


----------



## Aliluvlv

Iamminda said:


> Hi A — good to see you .  Congrats on this cute Rosalie — I love the RB inside, just perfect with the outer mono.  A great piece to add to your collection.  Hello Snuggles .  Hope you are staying well and safe during this crazy time.


Thank you M! I look forward to trying her out. I've missed you! This is indeed a surreal time isn't it? Hope you are well.  


ChanelCanuck said:


> Congrats!  I remember you saying you were debating between a few different colors, right?  I'm glad you went with rose ballerine!  It's such a beautiful combination!


 Thank you!  Yes I had a very hard time deciding which rose ballerine one to get, and went back and forth on the DA the DE and mono. Ultimately I felt the mono went with all my bags the best and I don't have to be afraid to hold it or place it in a shopping cart like I might with the azur.


----------



## mnl

Aliluvlv said:


> This is what happens when you return to tPF after a hiatus . A little cutie to keep me going though this crazy time and to welcome in Spring. My first made in Spain piece. Snuggles (fur baby) says hi to everyone!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4715781
> View attachment 4715789
> View attachment 4715792
> View attachment 4715794


Cute kitty !  Reminds me of my cuddle bug (she passed a year ago).


----------



## Lovejennie

AKimSunny said:


> This arrived today
> 
> View attachment 4713489


Oh my gosh it’s beautiful. Did you get it through the website?


----------



## AKimSunny

Lovejennie said:


> Oh my gosh it’s beautiful. Did you get it through the website?



Yeah I got it through the website last week


----------



## Bumbles

fyn72 said:


> So I’ve maxed the 6 items within a 4 week period now.. I don’t normally buy so many in a short period but due to the current situation hard to get items came up which I never normally see. Has anyone gone over the 6 limit? What happened? LV claim they can ban you for 2 years if you don’t comply


The nano noe is a great find. Very lucky fyn to score it! Congrats


----------



## boyoverboard

kwoc91 said:


> My first LV big boy purchase...a new-to-me DG Icare! I have a few SLGs, but found this beauty on TRR for a great price and decided to treat myself. Excited to use this as my work bag once I can head back to the office!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4715524



Love the Icare! Congrats.


----------



## boyoverboard

fyn72 said:


> So I’ve maxed the 6 items within a 4 week period now.. I don’t normally buy so many in a short period but due to the current situation hard to get items came up which I never normally see. Has anyone gone over the 6 limit? What happened? LV claim they can ban you for 2 years if you don’t comply



Lovely. Congrats!


----------



## nburgess515

baghabitz34 said:


> Congrats in advance & Happy Anniversary!


Thank you so much!!!


----------



## DBlakee

My new babies that all arrived this month. Special shout out to the ladies from the stalking thread - helped me get my hands on the Nano Speedy & Coin Card Holder in Orange . Haven’t purchased anything LV for myself since the World Tour collection  My sweet Milo wanted to make an appearance


----------



## S.slack

Hello! Here is my April acquisition! My Mini PA in DE! I decided over the weekend that I wanted this bag. Found the stalker thread on Monday and was able to snag it on Tuesday! Arrived today in perfect condition!


----------



## MaggieAnn

Hi,
I‘m on the hunt for the Coin Card Holder in Jaune. I‘ve been refreshing the page almost constantly but had on luck, it always said cfa...
So I called customer service and the lady said it is sold out everywhere and that she doesn‘t know when it comes available again. She even said that the last order LV made for this item was cancelled. Nevertheless she ordered it for me, but couldn‘t guarantee, that it‘s coming back anytime soon. The status says „submitted“ at the moment.
I ordered the Coin Card holder in Damier Graphite yesterday, but still want the Jaune.
So what do you think of this? Do you think my order will be successful?
Thanks a lot!


----------



## PamK

MaggieAnn said:


> Hi,
> I‘m on the hunt for the Coin Card Holder in Jaune. I‘ve been refreshing the page almost constantly but had on luck, it always said cfa...
> So I called customer service and the lady said it is sold out everywhere and that she doesn‘t know when it comes available again. She even said that the last order LV made for this item was cancelled. Nevertheless she ordered it for me, but couldn‘t guarantee, that it‘s coming back anytime soon. The status says „submitted“ at the moment.
> I ordered the Coin Card holder in Damier Graphite yesterday, but still want the Jaune.
> So what do you think of this? Do you think my order will be successful?
> Thanks a lot!


It’s hard to say with any particular LV item, but I wouldn’t give up! I got mine a year ago, and was told at the time it was “sold out” but it’s reappeared many times since! Good luck - they are great SLGs!


----------



## LVtingting

EVIE1001 said:


> Thank you LVtingting. The Azur is stunning too but Mono is better for UK weather. The Azur was never available when I was stalking. I had seen the Mono online in the middle of the night but fell asleep lol then last Thursday it was right there at around 4.00 pm! Mine was made last week of February.  We have to take the chance when it’s there. Look forward to seeing your Noe BB






I will need to try my luck again with the monogram. Here’s mine prize for stalking the website lol.
Currently model/use with shoulder strap from Multi Pochette because when they shipped the bag to me one of the strap leather loop was missing... looks strange without one ☹️
I found this shoulder strap is just as comfortable if not better...


----------



## Bubbaandbailey

amandacasey said:


> I already posted this in the club but it came in April so I’d love to share here too!! Always loved this bag and finally got a good one online after returning the first one which was crooked. To me, this is the perfect daytime crossbody bag. I like that is more of an edgier and different take on the satchel/brief style


Are you getting a organizer for it?  I just ordered my PM and it's comes Monday and wasn't sure if you get an organizer.


----------



## Bubbaandbailey

Are you getting an organizer? Do you think it's worth it?  My PM is coming Monday and I'm not sure if I should get one?


----------



## bmiles2386

My birthday was 4/23 and I snagged this beauty the week before!! I’ve been stalking the website nonstop and finally got the opportunity to snag the elusive Pochette Metis in Reverse Monogram! Happy Birthday to all the April Babies!!


----------



## Winter’sJoy

bmiles2386 said:


> My birthday was 4/23 and I snagged this beauty the week before!! I’ve been stalking the website nonstop and finally got the opportunity to snag the elusive Pochette Metis in Reverse Monogram! Happy Birthday to all the April Babies!!


Happy belated birthday! Bag looks good!


----------



## bmiles2386

Winter’sJoy said:


> Happy belated birthday! Bag looks good!


Thank you!!


----------



## karman

DBlakee said:


> View attachment 4716356
> 
> My new babies that all arrived this month. Special shout out to the ladies from the stalking thread - helped me get my hands on the Nano Speedy & Coin Card Holder in Orange . Haven’t purchased anything LV for myself since the World Tour collection  My sweet Milo wanted to make an appearance
> 
> View attachment 4716355


Came for the tortie, stayed to oogle at the bags


----------



## karman

bmiles2386 said:


> My birthday was 4/23 and I snagged this beauty the week before!! I’ve been stalking the website nonstop and finally got the opportunity to snag the elusive Pochette Metis in Reverse Monogram! Happy Birthday to all the April Babies!!


Congrats and happy belated birthday!


----------



## LaDolceLaria

bmiles2386 said:


> My birthday was 4/23 and I snagged this beauty the week before!! I’ve been stalking the website nonstop and finally got the opportunity to snag the elusive Pochette Metis in Reverse Monogram! Happy Birthday to all the April Babies!!


Happy belated birthday and enjoy your bag!


----------



## baghabitz34

bmiles2386 said:


> My birthday was 4/23 and I snagged this beauty the week before!! I’ve been stalking the website nonstop and finally got the opportunity to snag the elusive Pochette Metis in Reverse Monogram! Happy Birthday to all the April Babies!!


Nice, congrats & Happy Birthday!


----------



## MaggieAnn

PamK said:


> It’s hard to say with any particular LV item, but I wouldn’t give up! I got mine a year ago, and was told at the time it was “sold out” but it’s reappeared many times since! Good luck - they are great SLGs!


I hope so! Thank you!


----------



## LHLarsen

Excited to get my first epi piece.  I put her to work right away


----------



## Texas chick

Hello! Hope everyone is well! My husband surprised me with this on Friday. My first LV shawl. [emoji170][emoji170] and of course our cat had a treat too!


----------



## viclou67

I ordered this bag with client services way back when the release date was 4/24/20. Of course with everything going on it got postponed until 6/26/20. They somehow managed to ship it to me before it was postponed!!! It’s been so crazy working from home I just now am getting to post it.


----------



## MissJess818

viclou67 said:


> I ordered this bag with client services way back when the release date was 4/24/20. Of course with everything going on it got postponed until 6/26/20. They somehow managed to ship it to me before it was postponed!!! It’s been so crazy working from home I just now am getting to post it.
> View attachment 4717381


Love it! Can you post more pics/mod shots? And if it’s not any trouble could you measure the strap? TIA!


----------



## jillyfish108

viclou67 said:


> I ordered this bag with client services way back when the release date was 4/24/20. Of course with everything going on it got postponed until 6/26/20. They somehow managed to ship it to me before it was postponed!!! It’s been so crazy working from home I just now am getting to post it.
> View attachment 4717381


So pretty - this one has me double looking ❤️


----------



## SweetCherries

Congrats @viclou67 would you mind sharing the price? TIA


----------



## viclou67

SweetCherries said:


> Congrats @viclou67 would you mind sharing the price? TIA



I am almost certain it was $1230.


----------



## viclou67

MissJess818 said:


> Love it! Can you post more pics/mod shots? And if it’s not any trouble could you measure the strap? TIA!



Not sure I am feeling mods shots but I can definitely get you measurements of the strap and additional bag pics tomorrow.


----------



## SpeedyJC

Texas chick said:


> Hello! Hope everyone is well! My husband surprised me with this on Friday. My first LV shawl. [emoji170][emoji170] and of course our cat had a treat too!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4717362
> View attachment 4717361



Such a cute kitty.


----------



## Bumbles

viclou67 said:


> I ordered this bag with client services way back when the release date was 4/24/20. Of course with everything going on it got postponed until 6/26/20. They somehow managed to ship it to me before it was postponed!!! It’s been so crazy working from home I just now am getting to post it.
> View attachment 4717381


Aren’t you lucky. Looks so pretty. Can’t wait for you to post more pics of the bag inside and the other side please!! Are you excited to get it so early?


----------



## MissJess818

viclou67 said:


> Not sure I am feeling mods shots but I can definitely get you measurements of the strap and additional bag pics tomorrow.


Perfect! Thank you! I’m not a mod shots type of person either, but thought I’d ask.


----------



## a.s.h.l.e.y

Just received this beauty! Reverse card holder


----------



## viclou67

a.s.h.l.e.y said:


> Just received this beauty! Reverse card holder
> View attachment 4717493
> 
> View attachment 4717492



I am so jealous! I need this to match my double zip in reverse!


----------



## a.s.h.l.e.y

viclou67 said:


> I am so jealous! I need this to match my double zip in reverse!


I hope you can get one! It’s beautiful!!!


----------



## Winter’sJoy

a.s.h.l.e.y said:


> Just received this beauty! Reverse card holder
> View attachment 4717493
> 
> View attachment 4717492


I second @viclou67, I’m jealous! Where have I been?! I didn’t even know this existed. Very nice purchase, enjoy!


----------



## a.s.h.l.e.y

Winter’sJoy said:


> I second @viclou67, I’m jealous! Where have I been?! I didn’t even know this existed. Very nice purchase, enjoy!


Thank you! I first saw this on IG a couple weeks ago. I believe the release date was On the 24th but postponed until May 1st for the US. I’m in Japan and was on our website the night of the 24th and purchased immediately as soon as i saw it available lol


----------



## Winter’sJoy

a.s.h.l.e.y said:


> Thank you! I first saw this on IG a couple weeks ago. I believe the release date was On the 24th but postponed until May 1st for the US. I’m in Japan and was on our website the night of the 24th and purchased immediately as soon as i saw it available lol


Thanks for the info! There’s hope for me getting my hands on it then since I’m in the US. Thank you!


----------



## a.s.h.l.e.y

Winter’sJoy said:


> Thanks for the info! There’s hope for me getting my hands on it then since I’m in the US. Thank you!


You’re welcome! I hope you get your hands on one.


----------



## TangerineKandy

a.s.h.l.e.y said:


> Just received this beauty! Reverse card holder
> View attachment 4717493
> 
> View attachment 4717492


I wanted to order this online but it hasn't launched yet!


----------



## MahoganyQT

viclou67 said:


> I ordered this bag with client services way back when the release date was 4/24/20. Of course with everything going on it got postponed until 6/26/20. They somehow managed to ship it to me before it was postponed!!! It’s been so crazy working from home I just now am getting to post it.
> View attachment 4717381



Congrats! I’ve been patiently waiting for the release of this bag for months!


----------



## Bumbles

a.s.h.l.e.y said:


> Just received this beauty! Reverse card holder
> View attachment 4717493
> 
> View attachment 4717492


Nice! I want this one too


----------



## paula3boys

a.s.h.l.e.y said:


> Thank you! I first saw this on IG a couple weeks ago. I believe the release date was On the 24th but postponed until May 1st for the US. I’m in Japan and was on our website the night of the 24th and purchased immediately as soon as i saw it available lol


Happy to see your pictures! 
Originally it was supposed to come out in March then postponed to April 24th then postponed to May 1st. They received strict instruction in a memo to not preorder this for customers here in the US. Then I saw that a few people did so I asked a supervisor. She said those preorders would be reviewed and "probably canceled" because of the strict rule to not presale. The whole thing has been a pain lol I have been calling weekly to preorder this. Very frustrating because had the stores been open, a CA could preorder this 30 days prior to release but Client Services will not/cannot. Mine should finally arrive on May 1/2 as I finally got special permission from merchandising to order and it will be overnighted. I can't wait!


----------



## NWGal

Early Bday/Mother’s day gift.


----------



## viclou67

MissJess818 said:


> Love it! Can you post more pics/mod shots? And if it’s not any trouble could you measure the strap? TIA!


In response to your questions yesterday I measured the strap drop at the shortest and longest settings.  Shortest is 21” and longest is 23” approximately. Here are a few pics also.


----------



## MahoganyQT

viclou67 said:


> In response to your questions yesterday I measured the strap drop at the shortest and longest settings.  Shortest is 21” and longest is 23” approximately. Here are a few pics also.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4717760
> 
> View attachment 4717761
> 
> View attachment 4717762



Thanks for the details! It makes me want this bag even more. I’m going to call CS and see
if I can preorder. I have the jungle double zip and love it! I preferred the other strap, but plan to use my chain strap with this bag. 

I have the jungle double zip and love it.


----------



## MissJess818

viclou67 said:


> In response to your questions yesterday I measured the strap drop at the shortest and longest settings.  Shortest is 21” and longest is 23” approximately. Here are a few pics also.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4717760
> 
> View attachment 4717761
> 
> View attachment 4717762


Thank you so much! I really appreciate you taking time to take the measurements and additional pics. 

Stay safe!


----------



## GJ*

A little something


----------



## viclou67

MahoganyQT said:


> Thanks for the details! It makes me want this bag even more. I’m going to call CS and see
> if I can preorder. I have the jungle double zip and love it! I preferred the other strap, but plan to use my chain strap with this bag.
> 
> I have the jungle double zip and love it.



Glad I helped you make the decision! Hopefully you can preorder it! I love the function of the bag but the previous patterns weren’t quite what I was looking for. This one checks all the boxes for pattern and the adjustable leather strap makes it perfect for me!


----------



## viclou67

MissJess818 said:


> Thank you so much! I really appreciate you taking time to take the measurements and additional pics.
> 
> Stay safe!



Glad to help! This is the first bag purchase I have been this excited for in a long while. Now I just need to get that matching card case when it is available on Friday.

Hope you’re staying safe as well!


----------



## a.s.h.l.e.y

paula3boys said:


> Happy to see your pictures!
> Originally it was supposed to come out in March then postponed to April 24th then postponed to May 1st. They received strict instruction in a memo to not preorder this for customers here in the US. Then I saw that a few people did so I asked a supervisor. She said those preorders would be reviewed and "probably canceled" because of the strict rule to not presale. The whole thing has been a pain lol I have been calling weekly to preorder this. Very frustrating because had the stores been open, a CA could preorder this 30 days prior to release but Client Services will not/cannot. Mine should finally arrive on May 1/2 as I finally got special permission from merchandising to order and it will be overnighted. I can't wait!


Thank you! Yeah, this whole thing is crazy but I’m glad you’ll be getting yours!


----------



## MahoganyQT

I called CS and they said I couldn’t preorder it. I guess I will just have to stalk the website.


----------



## viclou67

MahoganyQT said:


> I called CS and they said I couldn’t preorder it. I guess I will just have to stalk the website.



Why am I not surprised?!? I tried to preorder the reverse card case today and CS said I couldn’t. I guess I was just lucky to get my double zip that way!


----------



## pursula

Got this preloved for a steal. Love this bag!


----------



## oknicoleee

Today I received my Pochette accessories in DA, thanks to all the lovely ladies helping me in the stalking thread! It was my early quarantine bday gift to myself, and I'm super in love with it! It's my first DA piece ever! It's made in France on the 13th week of 2020 so these babies are coming in like hotcakes. I decided to try it with a cute outfit I hope to wear once the restrictions in Toronto lift.


----------



## karman

My final April acquisition is here... and now I’m banned because I’ve made 6 purchases in 4 weeks. 

Vanity PM! I saw that it was popping up on the website and missed it a couple weeks ago in the morning. Added it to my cart but couldn’t check out. Then later that night I happened to check again and there it was!
I had placed an order for this bag 2 days before the stores closed. I didn’t really know when the stores would reopen again so I decided to stalk it online casually to see if I can get my hands on one and just get refunded for my store order when they reopen. 

Not that I really care, but this appears to be brand spanking new (as opposed to being a return) because everything was still wrapped in plastic. And it’s made in France.... again, not that I care but many of the Vanity PM’s I’ve seen were made in Italy.


----------



## sunnybrii

Yay!!! U finally caved in & got it online instead...awesome!
I’m absolutely in love with mine.


karman said:


> My final April acquisition is here... and now I’m banned because I’ve made 6 purchases in 4 weeks.
> 
> Vanity PM! I saw that it was popping up on the website and missed it a couple weeks ago in the morning. Added it to my cart but couldn’t check out. Then later that night I happened to check again and there it was!
> I had placed an order for this bag 2 days before the stores closed. I didn’t really know when the stores would reopen again so I decided to stalk it online casually to see if I can get my hands on one and just get refunded for my store order when they reopen.
> 
> Not that I really care, but this appears to be brand spanking new (as opposed to being a return) because everything was still wrapped in plastic. And it’s made in France.... again, not that I care but many of the Vanity PM’s I’ve seen were made in Italy.


----------



## karman

sunnybrii said:


> Yay!!! U finally caved in & got it online instead...awesome!
> I’m absolutely in love with mine.


Haha, well I didn’t exactly “cave” (because that would imply I had a choice to get it whenever I wanted! ), it’s still pretty hard to find online! Some luck was definitely necessary! Glad to hear you’re enjoying yours!


----------



## Santra2

Grabbed a Victorine in monogram to go with my new Favorite mm and my other camera bags.


----------



## sunflower_13

Just bought this beauty. It is enroute as I type this, but could not wait to share the news of my purchase! LOL!

I have been online window shopping this baggy for about a month and I finally caved in and bought it.


----------



## Bumbles

karman said:


> My final April acquisition is here... and now I’m banned because I’ve made 6 purchases in 4 weeks.
> 
> Vanity PM! I saw that it was popping up on the website and missed it a couple weeks ago in the morning. Added it to my cart but couldn’t check out. Then later that night I happened to check again and there it was!
> I had placed an order for this bag 2 days before the stores closed. I didn’t really know when the stores would reopen again so I decided to stalk it online casually to see if I can get my hands on one and just get refunded for my store order when they reopen.
> 
> Not that I really care, but this appears to be brand spanking new (as opposed to being a return) because everything was still wrapped in plastic. And it’s made in France.... again, not that I care but many of the Vanity PM’s I’ve seen were made in Italy.


Simply stunning! And made in France is a bonus


----------



## Elena S

I guess that’s also my final April LV


----------



## Work_For_Purse

kwoc91 said:


> My first LV big boy purchase...a new-to-me DG Icare! I have a few SLGs, but found this beauty on TRR for a great price and decided to treat myself. Excited to use this as my work bag once I can head back to the office!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4715524


Wow.  That is on my wish list too.   congratulations.   Please let us know how you like it and how much it holds....


----------



## MaggieAnn

So perfect


----------



## Jules626

karman said:


> My final April acquisition is here... and now I’m banned because I’ve made 6 purchases in 4 weeks.
> 
> Vanity PM! I saw that it was popping up on the website and missed it a couple weeks ago in the morning. Added it to my cart but couldn’t check out. Then later that night I happened to check again and there it was!
> I had placed an order for this bag 2 days before the stores closed. I didn’t really know when the stores would reopen again so I decided to stalk it online casually to see if I can get my hands on one and just get refunded for my store order when they reopen.
> 
> Not that I really care, but this appears to be brand spanking new (as opposed to being a return) because everything was still wrapped in plastic. And it’s made in France.... again, not that I care but many of the Vanity PM’s I’ve seen were made in Italy.



finally, congrats !! AMAZING bag.


----------



## KMA83

My new love!


----------



## Suburbachic

Here is my contribution for April. A new to me Tambour Horizon Connected watch in pure white. Love the different dials. Also been playing around with the different Wear OS apps. Can't wait to get more watch straps


----------



## karman

Suburbachic said:


> Here is my contribution for April. A new to me Tambour Horizon Connected watch in pure white. Love the different dials. Also been playing around with the different Wear OS apps. Can't wait to get more watch straps
> View attachment 4719306


Oh, that is so cute!! I prefer the old school analog watches, but this looks so fun!


----------



## Suburbachic

karman said:


> Oh, that is so cute!! I prefer the old school analog watches, but this looks so fun!


Thank you   yeah super fun changing the display. There are analog look options too


----------



## karman

Suburbachic said:


> Thank you   yeah super fun changing the display. There are the analog look options too


I prefer actual analog watches  the digital/smart watches just aren’t for me!


----------



## EmmJay

Today, I received my reverse card holder that I ordered on 4/6. The US launch date is 5/1.


----------



## earswithfeet

Hey everyone!
Love all of your purchases.
After going back and forth about whether to just pull the trigger or not, I finally decided to give this one a go.


The Speedy Doc bb in Coquelicot. From the measurements I guess it's not the bb but the pm. That's even better 
Condition seems to be really good, but I'll know for sure when the bag arrives. I was a bit hesitant because of the red, though. But a little pop of color never hurt anyone. Can't wait 
Keep posting your goodies and stay safe!


----------



## Prettyinblush

My new to me Monogram Noe BB, got her for an absolute steal at half the price made early 2019


----------



## Suburbachic

karman said:


> I prefer actual analog watches  the digital/smart watches just aren’t for me!


----------



## Suburbachic

Prettyingblush said:


> My new to me Monogram Noe BB, got her for an absolute steal at half the price made early 2019


Nice patina! always love a great deal too.


----------



## Bumbles

MaggieAnn said:


> So perfect


Gorgeous pick!


----------



## Bumbles

EmmJay said:


> Today, I received my reverse card holder that I ordered on 4/6. The US launch date is 5/1.


Very nice EmmJay!


----------



## BAGLADY-SHOEFLY

Prettyingblush said:


> My new to me Monogram Noe BB, got her for an absolute steal at half the price made early 2019


That patina!


----------



## MaggieAnn

Bumbles said:


> Gorgeous pick!


Thank you!


----------



## Prettyinblush

Suburbachic said:


> Nice patina! always love a great deal too.





BAGLADY-SHOEFLY said:


> That patina!


 thank you ladies Its slightly uneven in places but its still gorgeous


----------



## EmmJay

Bumbles said:


> Very nice EmmJay!


Thank you!


----------



## Tayyyraee

EpiFanatic said:


> Hi @karman check out these pics.  This is the peeling.
> 
> https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/kirigami-keepers.989136/page-28
> 
> If you have any opinions about this peeling, I would appreciate it.


I know I’m a little late to the party lol. I had a delightful a few years back that was peeling and my lovely SA replaced it out for me! I hope you were able to get it taken care of! If not, ask a SA when stores reopen or call CS


----------



## Momof3loveslv

My April Purchases:
Pre-loved Montsouris MM
TP26: Bought a couple months ago and foolishly returned
MP Khaki after stalking like a mad woman!


----------



## MaggieAnn

Momof3loveslv said:


> My April Purchases:
> Pre-loved Montsouris MM
> TP26: Bought a couple months ago and foolishly returned
> MP Khaki after stalking like a mad woman!


I loooooove the backpack


----------



## Momof3loveslv

MaggieAnn said:


> I loooooove the backpack



Thank you! I wanted the Palm Springs PM but I’ve always loved the look of this backpack instead!


----------



## EpiFanatic

Momof3loveslv said:


> Thank you! I wanted the Palm Springs PM but I’ve always loved the look of this backpack instead!


Yes I love the look of this backpack. The vachetta is beautiful.


----------



## EmmJay

Reverse cardholder


----------



## M5_Traveler

Hi, I hope everyone is well and healthy.
Yesterday I picked up two pieces I had on order, at my local store. 

My SA surprised  me with a customer appreciation gift for my continued support of LV during the crisis. This was unexpected and very pleasant surprise from LV and my SA.


----------



## JWWIFE

EmmJay said:


> Reverse cardholder


Love it!


----------



## EmmJay

JWWIFE said:


> Love it!


Thank you!


----------



## JWWIFE

EmmJay said:


> Thank you!



My pleasure! Enjoy


----------



## paula3boys

Prettyingblush said:


> My new to me Monogram Noe BB, got her for an absolute steal at half the price made early 2019


Wow! I am jealous lol


----------



## MooMooVT

I feel like this pic fairly captures the colors of the So Soft shawl in Rose Pop. I was looking for a "summer" shawl - I already have the Monogram in Charcoal which I love. I like this but I'm not 100% sure it's a keeper. I'll examine it thoroughly tomorrow and decide. She's staying as-packaged until then - but thought I'd share since I haven't found many pics here and thought others might want to see it IRL. Mod shots tomorrow! That may be the deciding factor...


----------



## LVtingting

Prettyingblush said:


> My new to me Monogram Noe BB, got her for an absolute steal at half the price made early 2019



You found a great deal and a beauty! 
Enjoy it in good health.[emoji7]


----------



## Louisgyal37

Tiny but mighty..


----------



## Swtshan7

Got a preowned speedy 30 from fashionphile....planning  quarantine DIY to put some patches on it and it use it for a gym/ running errands with sneakers in casual bag


----------



## Starbux32

EmmJay said:


> Reverse cardholder


Beautiful


----------



## luvbags29

EmmJay said:


> Reverse cardholder


This is beautiful!  Can you please tell me where this was made?  Thanks and enjoy


----------



## EmmJay

Thank you @Starbux32 
Thank you! It was made in France @luvbags29.


----------



## Four Tails

Winter’sJoy said:


> Thanks for the info! There’s hope for me getting my hands on it then since I’m in the US. Thank you!


Same! 

I want the reverse mono more than I want any of the models available now. I have used a card holder since college, so those are a high-yield purchase for me.


----------



## Winter’sJoy

Four Tails said:


> Same!
> 
> I want the reverse mono more than I want any of the models available now. I have used a card holder since college, so those are a high-yield purchase for me.


So will they be released tomorrow?


----------



## luvbags29

EmmJay said:


> Thank you @Starbux32
> Thank you! It was made in France @luvbags29.


Thanks!!  I have one on in “order preparation” right now


----------



## Prettyinblush

Winter’sJoy said:


> So will they be released tomorrow?


 The card holder is already on the UK site just not available yet, so it should be on the US too? I just typed in the model number in the search, I cant find the double pouch though


----------



## Jnly

Just got my pochette accessories today! Everything else was from this month! Very happy with my finds this month!


----------



## Starbux32

EmmJay said:


> Thank you @Starbux32
> Thank you! It was made in France @luvbags29.


----------



## lumkeikei

I couldn’t resist this colour


----------



## Taimi

lumkeikei said:


> View attachment 4720989
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I couldn’t resist this colour


So pretty!  Could you take a pic of the other side?


----------



## MaggieAnn

Kayykatt said:


> Hey guys I have a question and I can’t call client services it’s too late if anyone is awake....my order kept getting canceled yesterday placing it online so I called and placed the order with CS and it went through got a confirmation email then hours later I get another email that there was an issue with my card which is so weird because the funds are already gone and I know that I have more than enough money in the account I have used the same card multiple times the past 2 months same billing same address and I even had called my bank previously to always authorize LV purchases too I’m just so concerned because it’s a bag I have been stalking for months and I don’t want to loose it ... any advice would be great


Sometimes LV doesn‘t accept my credit card too. I don‘t know why, my bank doesn‘t know why and LV doesn‘t know why . But I‘ve noticed that my payments with PayPal always went through .


----------



## paula3boys

Received my new reverse monogram card holder Wednesday. Here it is with my PM


----------



## Bumbles

paula3boys said:


> Received my new reverse monogram card holder Wednesday. Here it is with my PM
> View attachment 4721059


I love your card holder. What’s the number and price if you don’t mind me asking.


----------



## BooYah

Bumbles said:


> I love your card holder. What’s the number and price if you don’t mind me asking.


----------



## Work_For_Purse

lumkeikei said:


> View attachment 4720989
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I couldn’t resist this colour


Gorgeous color.  took my breath away!


----------



## excalibur

MaggieAnn said:


> Sometimes LV doesn‘t accept my credit card too. I don‘t know why, my bank doesn‘t know why and LV doesn‘t know why . But I‘ve noticed that my payments with PayPal always went through .



happened to me recently too, something to do with the CC verification step. When placing online order somehow this step is skipped that’s why it got cancelled as soon as you place the order. However, after calling CS and got sent a payment page via email, I can see the verification step after entering my CC info. I didn’t bother calling my CC because of high volume of calls during covid pandemic.


----------



## Jules626

lumkeikei said:


> View attachment 4720989
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I couldn’t resist this colour



I have had my eye on that shawl for a while, how gorgeous it is indeed. refocus: need one now. Lol thx for sharing that pretty pic [emoji177]


----------



## JA_UK

lumkeikei said:


> View attachment 4720989
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I couldn’t resist this colour


 I’ve been fixing to get this shawl, it’s even more gorgeous in real life!  Enjoy!


----------



## Johnpauliegal

I would’ve had another alluring purchase. But LV cancelled my purchase a few times.


----------



## amandacasey

Beautiful purchases! Loving the reverse card holders and all the pieces I’m seeing. Where are some of the reverse card holders being made in?


----------



## lumkeikei

Jules626 said:


> I have had my eye on that shawl for a while, how gorgeous it is indeed. refocus: need one now. Lol thx for sharing that pretty pic [emoji177]


I had a LV shawl that is of that blue colour only. So it's hard to not get this bi-colour one! Hope you get one soon!


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Kayykatt said:


> Hey guys I have a question and I can’t call client services it’s too late if anyone is awake....my order kept getting canceled yesterday placing it online so I called and placed the order with CS and it went through got a confirmation email then hours later I get another email that there was an issue with my card which is so weird because the funds are already gone and I know that I have more than enough money in the account I have used the same card multiple times the past 2 months same billing same address and I even had called my bank previously to always authorize LV purchases too I’m just so concerned because it’s a bag I have been stalking for months and I don’t want to loose it ... any advice would be great





MaggieAnn said:


> Sometimes LV doesn‘t accept my credit card too. I don‘t know why, my bank doesn‘t know why and LV doesn‘t know why . But I‘ve noticed that my payments with PayPal always went through .


This happened to me 5x times this past month on Canada's LV site, chasing HTF Escale items. It's been a nightmare with both my CC & PayPal purchases going through, receiving LV confirmation emails for the items then rejection emails the next day. Every time. I contacted my bank when this first happened and they clarified that it was LV rejecting my order, stating there was nothing wrong with my CC's. Every time I called CS hotline to resolve this problem afterwards, they would issue me a payment link email then the same thing would happen again. It was only the last CS agent I spoke to that said: "Oh, I see that you're account has been flagged by LV, for fraud prevention, due to all the unprocessed transactions that you've made". WTH? You can imagine how annoyed and frustrated I was at this point since no other agent had mentioned anything like this possibly happening. On top of that, there was no tech or CC department that the last agent could transfer me to for any resolution in the matter. They had no idea which transaction caused my account to be flagged in the first place. I was told to wait 48 hours to try again.

I gave up on LV and went straight to a personal shopper for my Escale order. Honestly, I wish I had gone to this option a month ago while the collection's items were still plentiful, instead of wasting all this time with my daily stalking/refreshing/relying on the LV website. It's been a big headache but valuable learning experience going forward.

Happy to share that I finally got my pastel Speedy  will reveal when it arrives!


----------



## lumkeikei

Taimi said:


> So pretty!  Could you take a pic of the other side?


Here you go.


----------



## Taimi

lumkeikei said:


> Here you go.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4721550


Thank you!


----------



## fyn72

lumkeikei said:


> Here you go.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4721550


Wow this is beautiful!


----------



## paula3boys

amandacasey said:


> Beautiful purchases! Loving the reverse card holders and all the pieces I’m seeing. Where are some of the reverse card holders being made in?


Mine is made in France


----------



## leuleu

M5_Traveler said:


> Hi, I hope everyone is well and healthy.
> Yesterday I picked up two pieces I had on order, at my local store.
> 
> My SA surprised  me with a customer appreciation gift for my continued support of LV during the crisis. This was unexpected and very pleasant surprise from LV and my SA.


Perfect taste, as usual !


----------



## Starbux32

lumkeikei said:


> Here you go.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4721550


----------



## M5_Traveler

leuleu said:


> Perfect taste, as usual !



Thank you!


----------



## Firstchanellv28

Bumbles said:


> This bag is a cutie and I love the pic with the balloons. And I esp love how you compared it to all things beautiful and sweet. Unicorns, rainbows, butterflies etc.... love it!!


Thank you so very very much!!!  Love it too! This bag is indeed in their classic neo noe design with such pretty pastel tie dye! I still can’t believe I’m among the very few to own it! I was told the entire world has no more lv neo noe in pastel and production has stopped. So we really blessed to own it! ​


----------



## rutabaga

I bought three epi pieces in April, here’s the third and final one - Brazza men’s wallet in dark navy:







I like that it has a bazillion card slots (although still not quite enough) and a zippered compartment for coins.


----------



## Rx3864

kwoc91 said:


> My first LV big boy purchase...a new-to-me DG Icare! I have a few SLGs, but found this beauty on TRR for a great price and decided to treat myself. Excited to use this as my work bag once I can head back to the office!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4715524




Congrats on the new work bag. It looks boss! I also got myself a DG Icare. But mine is slightly different. When google icare, there is a lot of your version... wondering if you could take a pic of your date code tag inside.

Thank you and enjoy the back to work scene with the new bag!


----------



## Syrenitytoo

I just love the black print so much better than the damier ebene. Just me but that is truly hot!  Enjoy it all the way!


----------

